# Sticky  Omega Forum Members Face Photo Gallery!



## john wilson

Don't by shy! You can show friends and family too. Can you make this a stickey Joe?










































My favorite nephew and his daughter my great niece


----------



## davieg10c

Me and the Niece (and the PO)


----------



## DMB

*Good call John .....*

it's nice to put faces with the names.

Me ....










The Skirt ....










The Outlaws ...



















- David


----------



## spogehead

Great thread I'm sure Joe or Al will do the honours and stick this?

Have to say JW you are one hell of a poser!!

Me and the wife










My pride and joy










And one of me and him


----------



## Fatpants

You look like Ron Jeremy in that pic':-d


----------



## Joe K.

Great idea John.

That would be me on the left....


----------



## mrsnak

Fatpants said:


> You look like Ron Jeremy in that pic':-d


About the right era... before he got fat.


----------



## Winton

Not the most prolific poster on here but I thought that it is only fair to get a decent photo of Fatpants on here too.

I'm the fool on the right....










Dale


----------



## commish1999

I'm the one without hair


----------



## rbt

I'm the one without tits. And yes, there was alcohol involved.


----------



## vince88

Ok, me after work: 









And me at work. LOL jokes...: 









great to finally put a face with a name!!!
Keep em coming guys


----------



## Xaltotun

This is me in my natural habitat (Canada).


----------



## vince88

Ok NOW, XALTOTUN didnt want to post a real picture of him...
I thought HONESTY was a must after the whole "I lied about a wristcheck" LOL
So here, you must all see the real Xaltotun!!! LOL


----------



## Fatpants

Ahh, the memories:-!


----------



## NMGE17

There are very few photos of me - seriously - so here is the best I could do and it gives you a flavour of my time at Disneyland Paris...










The woman who keeps me.......sane


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Our blessings.....










and the rabbit...










Nigel

PS Found another of me - sort of...


----------



## hiro1963

mrsnak said:


> Will have to dig up something newer. :-d


I love it Snak! :-!










- Hiro


----------



## bradleyb

Delightful idea, John. A pleasure to meet everyone. Here we are at Two Medicine, Montana.










--Brad​


----------



## scamp007

Another nice idea John, Me an our Jack in Ibiza this year.

Sean


----------



## Francois Boucher

From a few years back, one of the rare pictures of my whole family together. I'll take a more recent one...


----------



## AAP

We just took these pictures two days ago at the pumpkin patch/corn maze.

Hayride time! It's not often that I can get in the pic, so this is rare:









One more of my daughter just because she's so damned cute (I may be biased):


----------



## GinGinD

AAP said:


> One more of my daughter just because she's so damned cute (I may be biased):


Nah. You're not. She really is pretty darn cute.

Jeannie


----------



## Hewybaby

AAP said:


> One more of my daughter just because she's so damned cute (I may be biased):


Jan agrees, but cautions this is not a finished product:


----------



## AAP

Hewybaby said:


> Jan agrees, but cautions this is not a finished product:


Wow, Sam! Jan definitely has some skills. I can't wait to see the finished product.

At the risk of being self-indulgent, I thought you guys would like to see the picture Jan (watchwidow) is basing her sketch on.

Incredible, Jan! Thank you.


----------



## quatre_temps

AAP said:


>


That is 'Uber cute' :-!


----------



## AAP

Thanks.

Alright, alright everybody. Enough about me. Let's talk about you. What do you think of me? :-d

Let's see so more mugs people.


----------



## imranbecks

Me... Looks like a watch advert..lol


----------



## JHG722

Joe K. said:


> Great idea John.
> 
> That would be me on the left....


Yayyyy Philly!!!! :-!


----------



## Ray MacDonald

Old folks with daughter and grandson-in-progress - roughing it in Alaska. Son-in-law was out of holidays and had to stay home and babysit the cats.


----------



## Fergie

Great post John Wilson |>

My son James








Michelle and I








Just me doing a Shawn Michaels Suck It motion (see WWE!)








Olivia and me








and the most gorgeous little girl in the world


----------



## jwalther

I'll play. Me and the kids at Niagara Falls last summer.


----------



## lindirk

Me, my wife Lindie and our son Albert in the Knysna forest - fortunatey Albert got hs mother's hair, and not my bald head!


----------



## Just Steve

The pic is a few months old but I am still handsome










The beautiful Kathleen


----------



## mrsnak

lindirk said:


> Me, my wife Lindie and our son Albert in the Knysna forest - fortunatey Albert got hs mother's hair, and not my bald head!


Nice to see South Africa here. A lot of S.A. ex-pats here in L.A.


----------



## ksanders

Here's a photo of me last winter, while working at the Prudhoe Bay oil field in Alaska.

You can't see it in the photo, but my SMP 2254.50 held up fine. The temp that day was -48F and the wind chill was -67F!


----------



## imranbecks

Can't really see your face there dude..... Are you a firefighter or something? The jacket and the legging looks similar.. Coz I am a firefighter too!!!!


----------



## ksanders

imranbecks said:


> Can't really see your face there dude..... Are you a firefighter or something? The jacket and the legging looks similar.. Coz I am a firefighter too!!!!


I'll find a better "face" photo...

I'm a Electronics Technician. The outfit is for cold weather protection and visibility since it's dark 24 hs a day here for much of the winter. We try not to work outside much when it's really cold (say below -35 or so), but sometimes there's just not allot of choice. That day was one COLD day to be working outside.


----------



## Noisy Nova

Here I am, from a few years ago.


----------



## conkerking

Me and the missus










Los hombres










Las chicas


----------



## conkerking

ksanders said:


> I'm a Electronics Technician. The outfit is for cold weather protection and visibility since it's dark 24 hs a day here for much of the winter. We try not to work outside much when it's really cold (say below -35 or so), but sometimes there's just not allot of choice. That day was one COLD day to be working outside.


Strewth, proper "man's" job! I feel inadequate... scariest hazard I face in my job is the photocopier running out of paper...:-d


----------



## codymac

Only fair since I won one of Mr. Bond's contests.
:-!

About as close to posting my face as I get. john wilson is killing me with that D3 though... really wanting to step up to FX but it would cut too deeply into the watch budget. For the record, I'm wearing a Bond SM in this shot.


----------



## snootydog

The family "snootydog".. Moi, Andy







Pam..







and the kids Andrew & Kristy...


----------



## PolishX

Ugh


----------



## El Presidente

Me and my friend Satchel in Geneva:-!


----------



## Madrox

*Re: I'll play*










greetings from the windy city.


----------



## 9978

Sounds like fun. This was in Florence, Italy. Sherri had on her SS/red gold Connie with the diamond bezel (Cindy Crawford) and I can't remember what I was wearing.

Frank


----------



## Reno

-


----------



## Neil(UK)

My wife Helen and I.

I look fascinated. LOL










My middle son Rich (on the left;-))









My eldest son James taken about 5 years ago with my little girl when she was a puppy.









My youngest Steve taken at the same time. 









I only seem to take watch pics never family, I'll have to change that.


----------



## I Like Watches

*I'm behind the camera about 99% of the time...*

this is an extremely rare photo of me IN FRONT of the camera.


----------



## Azriel1128

This is when I took my Omega SMP skydiving!


----------



## ac/dc

Here is me , , busy at work


----------



## NMGE17

ac/dc said:


> Here is me , , busy at work


Lying down on the job huh!

Nigel


----------



## ac/dc

But more seriously, , im the older of the 2 here ! ( at Sea World, Gold Coast, Australia )


----------



## Alan M

I forgot to put it on (Name that watch?)










Not a Bandanna










The Wonderful Karen










Best

Al


----------



## Guest

My wife and I last week, ready to go out on a date to see Wicked at the Pantages Theater in Hollywood


----------



## harrchen

^-- a picture of me that was actually taken by a journalist


----------



## Putts113

Me being a dick. This is for a website I read - anyone recognise the shirt?










Getting the night started with class.










Making friends with the locals in Penang, Malaysia.










All three show my SMP, yet for some baffling reason Omega haven't contacted me to use them in their promotional shots.


----------



## naihet

Putts113 said:


> Me being a dick. This is for a website I read - anyone recognise the shirt?


i defintiely recognise the two tall buildings behind you! i miss home soemtimes :-(


----------



## Putts113

naihet said:


> i defintiely recognise the two tall buildings behind you! i miss home soemtimes :-(


Selamat pagi. Apa khabar? Kampung dimana?

I'm moving back home to Brisbane in January. I think I'll share your sentiments as I'm definitely going to miss KL. Plus having that view from my apartment is going to be tough to not have every day.


----------



## naihet

pm'ed mate, so as to keep this thread pictures only


----------



## void808

here's me


----------



## shuseido

Wow!! Nice idea... Here mine...

Me with beer... Of course, 45.5 PO as well... :-!









Me vs Colleague, Ferrari vs Renault, PO vs Carrera, Omega vs Tag, during company D&D


----------



## Caribbean Soul

It's rare that I have a photo of me to share, but here is one that was taken at our company picnic this past summer, with some of us seeking out the shade of a covered picnic table along the river. I have on my Doxa SUB 600T Pro. b-)










--Keith


----------



## ferrariman

Ferrari man here. Gave up the smoking.


----------



## LukDos

Fantastic car man!!!!!...love it


----------



## chris russell

'Tits'? Wtf?


----------



## john wilson

LukDos said:


> Fantastic car man!!!!!...love it


Why thank you!!







#2.







#3.


----------



## LukDos

john wilson said:


> Why thank you!!


Sorry Mr. Wilson, but i ment the Ferrari...not that US plastic-junk..sorry


----------



## AAP

LukDos said:


> Sorry Mr. Wilson, but i ment the Ferrari...not that US plastic-junk..sorry


Hey, that's just rude . . . and it's Australian plastic junk, to be precise.

Did you get a new car, John?


----------



## john wilson

LukDos said:


> Sorry Mr. Wilson, but i ment the Ferrari...not that US plastic-junk..sorry


I know ....I was kidding you. The body of my car is steel. John Wilson


----------



## john wilson

AAP said:


> Hey, that's just rude . . . and it's Australian plastic junk, to be precise.
> 
> Did you get a new car, John?


Yes Alex. Har har.


----------



## tomee

myself sporting the seamaster on a recent trip to Vanuatu


----------



## Putts113

john wilson said:


> I know ....I was kidding you. The body of my car is steel. John Wilson


The Commodore SS is much prettier without that horrid quadruple nostril treatment given to it in the US.










However John, I will say your car is a fine piece of work. Having driven one (and one will be in my garage in a couple months time) they are simply awesome.

And I'm not sure about the calls of it being plastic junk. The Commodore is about as manly and metallic as you can get (I'm sure Ford fans will think the Falcon is - same, same, but different).


----------



## AAP

Putts113 said:


> And I'm not sure about the calls of it being plastic junk.


For the record, it should be "the call", not "the calls". I don't think it's plastic junk at all. I was just trying to water down LukDos' comment about American cars. I know I wouldn't turn one of those down.:-!


----------



## littlebill1138

Here's me:










and one more, with the Planet Ocean w/Nato Strap and Canon DSLR:


----------



## nicholasmk

it wasn't a speedy day, so i decided to go with a steelfish (not married btw)


----------



## mthwatch

Hello, I'm Mike...


----------



## jokas

Hello, this is me









And my first Omega Omatic


----------



## OzO

Here's my lovely new bride and I when we were in Tokyo on our honeymoon (poor girl got roped into coming to watch baseball with me)









And here's my pride and joy. Speedmaster Day-Date (my wedding watch)


----------



## georges zaslavsky

pics from an old Omega event at Paris


----------



## althaur

Me in Kandahar with a couple of local police.









Kabul


----------



## rbt

althaur said:


> Me in Kandahar with a couple of local police.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kabul


So much for rule #5.


----------



## althaur

I reviewed the rules and you're correct; although since that is a necessary part of my occupation I wouldn't call the pictures gratuitous. I'll remove them since someone may be offended or worried that they may break the rules.


----------



## huw62

tis me!


----------



## jmsrolls

Val and I spent some time with Bill (gaopa) and his family today. Bill is a gifted photographer and coaxed us into his home studio. His talent made us two old folks look pretty good:








And yes, we were wearing our Christmas presents.

Fr. John†


----------



## WiscOmega

OK, I'll play. It's funny though that most of the family snaps don't contain me... 'cause I'm the one taking them! The pleasure of being the Dad.

The family in Hawaii earlier this year. I'm on the far right with the orange shirt. This is at South Point on the Big Island: The southern most point of the USA.










I am blessed with a lovely partner in life... Mrs.WiscOmega at a recent holiday party. Sorry about the red eye... she has beautiful hazel green eyes in real life.










And our three kiddos ages 11, 8 and 5 with their great-grandmother at my parents home in Florida










Finally, our youngest one is a pistol... full of spunk and energy. I also believe he can channel a Maori warrior haka... Wouldn't you agree?










You can also see my face in my Avatar, a self-portrait of my suffering up Bear Creek pass outside Colorado Springs, CO on my bike.


----------



## Jarus

Me along with a colleague. I am on the left sporting my PO:-!


----------



## BraniffPages

On the BA London eye wearing my SMP


----------



## r96130109

enjoying the moment.....


----------



## AAP

r96130109 said:


> enjoying the moment.....


There are none better!


----------



## Lowflight

X-33 and Dad's 08 Coupe









cal 911 flightmaster and Dad's Z06









Speedy and LM









Speedy and Blackbird









Speedy and F-4









Big Nerd with Ploprof


----------



## pixelfreek

I'm a full time artist and this was taken in my studio in New York just before heading out to an opening.


----------



## CATMAN

hi all

from







myself and luke:-!


----------



## GJ




----------



## Madrox

me and my posse









nap time in san diego









which way to the lifts!


----------



## john wilson

GJ said:


>


Ultra cool photo Gerard!


----------



## tbensous




----------



## Nezmo

Hi folks.


----------



## DMB

Nezmo said:


> Hi folks.


cool pics buddy. Bonus points for the cigar shot, but I'm afraid we are gonna have to take away points for no visible watch in the photos. What were you thinking? :rodekaart:-d ~ david


----------



## Nezmo

DMB said:


> cool pics buddy. Bonus points for the cigar shot, but I'm afraid we are gonna have to take away points for no visible watch in the photos. What were you thinking? :rodekaart:-d ~ david


LMAO, I knew that was coming. I will try to earn those points back shortly.

Edit: This will have to do for now. No, it's not my new Omega... it's my Lambo and barely visible. I just got the Seamaster so I've got work to do to get some photos.


----------



## tid

howdy from NC









relaxing with friends









representing the Drunken Monkey Skull Lodge









back when dinosaurs roamed the plains


----------



## ovalcram

I started coming to this forum to look for a Frogman because I was so infatuated by the gw-206k (but couldn't get one), ended up with a Dawn Black (then sold it), then fell IN LOVE with the Planet Ocean (45.5 of course). I'm always too busy to post but I think I've managed to get some WUS posting time. Enjoy
Me at the Korean War Veterans Memorial


----------



## Nalu

The PRS-14 in more dangerous times:










And the DN in a less dangerous place:


----------



## J.L.Hudson

Me in Costa Rica enjoying some java.








My wife and I in Key West








My wife at Key West Fantasy Fest.








Here we are in Fortuna, Costa Rica








This is Bumper


----------



## Double 0 Se7en

Me with my pet...
Kaan from Istanbul


----------



## harryX

Double 0 Se7en said:


> Me with my pet...
> Kaan from Istanbul


it's bloody cool!!!

is this a boy or girl?

what were u wearing btw?


----------



## Double 0 Se7en

It was a female..And the thing on my arm was kınetıc sportura..


----------



## MrPlanetOcean

Here is my good self....yes I'm a cyclist...GO LANCE ARMSTRONG!


----------



## Kurt

The best I have from many years ago....










A few years ago........










no, my wife didn't figure out that I out kicked my coverage.....she took the picture


----------



## trlstyle

I have to be THE youngest one in this thread at a ripe 22. Me putting my Speedmaster Automatic to use...


----------



## roger0770

showing off my speedy at my cousin's birthday

speedmaster date
the silver/white dial looks classy with brown leather straps


----------



## ovalcram

trlstyle said:


> I have to be THE youngest one in this thread at a ripe 22. Me putting my Speedmaster Automatic to use...


ACTUALLLYYYY. I'm only 21


----------



## trlstyle

:-!


ovalcram said:


> ACTUALLLYYYY. I'm only 21


----------



## dtmartin46

Me in the store, purchasing my Planet Ocean last weekend


----------



## Blaise

..and the missus in the reflection taking the pic I reckon;-) or is she the sales assistant lady:think:


----------



## dtmartin46

Yup, thats the misses. We went shopping for her right after I made my purchase!


----------



## Kyle L

I got one for you, not wearing a Omega, but my Explorer.


----------



## GinGinD

Thought y'all might not mind these shots too much since you can barely see the Rolex. That's my better half on my left. 

Jeannie


----------



## Double 0 Se7en

dtmartin46 said:


> Me in the store, purchasing my Planet Ocean last weekend


 Perfect picture and good idea


----------



## lowfiwhiteguy

Why do I look so pissed off. I used my webcam because this was taken before I got my Sony Cybershot.

That's my former Seamaster 2220.80.00 making one of its few appearances on my wrist during its (very short) tenure as my first automatic.

"Watchcollectorca" picked it up from me- he's going to enjoy the hell out of it!


----------



## L.C.

Next up...

Borrowing a few from another thread and adding a few semi-old ones from family member's weddings... While I was browsing through my photos though I noticed that I am, like many of you, usually the one behind the camera. :-( We spend so much time documenting others we forget to document our own lives, and if we don't who will???

Me:










With my girlfriend, mom, sister, one of my neices, and my nephew:










My other niece Sarah with my brother-in-law in the backround:










My mom, cousin Sammy's wife, and myself with a subliminal wristshot: :-d










At a local autocross with some buddies:










And finally, what this forum is all about: :-!










Hope you guys enjoy!


----------



## theoilrigger

me and my oldest...


----------



## Wojo

I don't normally hang out here, but I do love my automatic SMP! Im the clown on the left, and my buddy in the center 3 hours after picking up his black SMP co-axial:


----------



## Enron

Wojo said:


> I don't normally hang out here, but I do love my automatic SMP! Im the clown on the left, and my buddy in the center 3 hours after picking up his black SMP co-axial:


Georgians in the house

Here's me from a couple years ago in downtown Athens, Ga. You can't see it, but I've got on my Geneve. Crappy camera.


----------



## bfleisher

ovalcram said:


> ACTUALLLYYYY. I'm only 21


Well, I will best both of you, at 18.

Anyone who know San Francisco well (or who has visited recently) will know the background of this picture :-!


----------



## insanit

bfleisher said:


> Well, I will best both of you, at 18.
> 
> Anyone who know San Francisco well (or who has visited recently) will know the background of this picture :-!


Is that from the deYoung? Oh! And go Aggies!


----------



## bfleisher

insanit said:


> Is that from the deYoung? Oh! And go Aggies!


Yep! :-!
Are/were you an Agg?


----------



## insanit

bfleisher said:


> Yep! :-!
> Are/were you an Agg?


Yeah, graduated in 2007 and lived in SF until Friday.

Small world, I guess.


----------



## SCRIBBLEDEAN

Gosh, this is probably not a real good picture but one of the only ones that I have that actually has me in it (I ususally am taking the pics).
This is on a Boy Scout campout and hike at Camp Jackson near Ft Payne, AL
I am on the far left (if you can make me out) & my oldest son is the third one from left (or the boy that is standing in front of the other boys).


----------



## regs

hey guys, melbourne, AU... here.

first pic im the good looking one on the far left wearing the black tie. taken at one of the company's rest and relaxation nights (READ: free drinks and get plastered nights).




second pic just out with a few of the boys. again, im the good looking one (sic!) on the right wearing the smp. the chick in the middle didnt say anything about our advances. conversation with her was pretty hollow, and kissing her was like getting it on with danish teak furniture!:-d


----------



## regs

woops!

sorry mods! no malice was intended!


----------



## AAP

regs said:


> woops!
> 
> sorry mods! no malice was intended!


No worries, Regs. Sharp tie, man.|>


----------



## Split-Personality

Not wearing the watch, wouldnt want a tan line! Hahaha


----------



## watch-man7777

It's about time I posted in this thread.

Here I am being stupid. Maybe see a pattern developing?


----------



## deepcdvr

Well since I have another PO, I should post up a fairly recent pic..:-!

First the watch










Now the mug


----------



## sasadga

This is me in Nanshan of Chongqing China
Jiangjieshi stay there for last time.








my watch


----------



## sasadga

Dawn of Chonging from Nanshan Mont.


----------



## john wilson




----------



## NMGE17

Lookin cool JW!

Nigel


----------



## Arcticboy

My Omega is in for service, so I'm sporting the Tudor...


----------



## john wilson

NMGE17 said:


> Lookin cool JW!
> 
> Nigel


Thanks Nigel....but more like looking old!!


----------



## NMGE17

john wilson said:


> Thanks Nigel....but more like looking old!!


You're only as old as you feel John. Personally I look and feel 18 again - NOT!

Nigel


----------



## Vik's

That's me relaxing at a BBQ:


----------



## SCRIBBLEDEAN

bartwatkins said:


> Gosh, this is probably not a real good picture but one of the only ones that I have that actually has me in it (I ususally am taking the pics).
> This is on a Boy Scout campout and hike at Camp Jackson near Ft Payne, AL
> I am on the far left (if you can make me out) & my oldest son is the third one from left (or the boy that is standing in front of the other boys).


Here is a better one - my wife went out last weekend and came home with two Pekingese puppies and snapped this pic of me holding them last night (wearing the Speedy of course - 7/20/09 - 40th anniversary).


----------



## deepcdvr

TWO puppies?? :-s

COOL! Good luck..:-d


----------



## SCRIBBLEDEAN

deepcdvr said:


> TWO puppies?? :-s
> 
> COOL! Good luck..:-d


Yes, went to look at one and came home with two...
Nice!


----------



## deepcdvr

haha... two puppies and all those boys. :roll: Busy guy for sure..;-)


----------



## Hansch99

Walleye fishing in Canada with my trusty SMP:


----------



## tommie_a

On the right!


----------



## Ripcode




----------



## Gharddog03

Me..


----------



## DMB

The Skirt and Me in Gulf Shores ....










~ david


----------



## Jon Kenney

The only one I could find of myself...... Sorry no watch, just bling!;-)

JK


----------



## kwk1

An old pic of my niece and my cat Mac. The others of Miss Bailey and me.


----------



## watchboffin

My better half and me....


----------



## Per K

Here i am showing of my extremly well fitted body:-d


----------



## rcoreytaylor

Me and my wife before heading out to a New Year's gig a couple of years ago ....


----------



## golfjunky1

me, my nephew and of course my seamaster.


----------



## Boosted

Wife, son and myself...


----------



## janice&fred

*i'll play along too-->*

me in hong kong 









me on the right with my girlfriend duyen...she is single if anyone is interested ;-)
i'm wearing a Tag Heuer SEL









me and fred having a coffee break at home in cebu city...i'm wearing my GMT and he's wearing my GSAR









me and noah fuller checking out watches online at my house 









our daughter behaving like the angel that she is :roll:

































janice 

cebu city


----------



## EL

*Re: i'll play along too-->*

I just noticed this thread, so here's a picture of me on stage. I don't have any great shots that include Omegas, but may have some coming once our picture guy uploads some from a recent outdoor gig when he should have some top-down pictures including my wrist.










Regards,
Eric


----------



## Mychronos

Me during week-end


----------



## AshUK

Here's me off Cape Horn at the beginning of 2008, wearing my PO...










Nice to put some faces to names!

Ash


----------



## european.aristocrat

here is my seamaster chrono. this one is my grail. i still have not found a new watch to pursue...the honeymoon is not over yet.


----------



## squad314

The new guy!......Hello everyone.


----------



## modyblu

On top of the big rock!


----------



## Anon

Thats me in Hard Rock Cafe, Cairo:










And here I am molesting the Sphinx!










I will post some pics of my 3 Omega Seamaster models (2254.50, 2264.50 and 212.30.41.61) asap.

Best regards.


----------



## john wilson




----------



## izwaniimc




----------



## Flashharry

Me and two of my old bangers


----------



## regs

neal OMG when i grow up, i want to be you!


----------



## Anon

Yeah Neal could be James Bond getting old! :-d :-d


----------



## tifosi

I've been here long enough...I guess I should play along. Here I am, but I'm wearing my Submariner...sorry haha.


----------



## Deacon211

Know I'm new here, but if it wouldn't be too presumptuous:










The only pic I have loaded on Photobucket and a million years old! :-!

Deacon


----------



## AAP

Deacon211 said:


> Know I'm new here, but if it wouldn't be too presumptuous:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only pic I have loaded on Photobucket and a million years old! :-!
> 
> Deacon


This is the part where you explain what the heck is going on in this picture. :-d


----------



## groundhog

Just a couple of the tools of the trade. All remote controlled from the box on my waist.


----------



## Deacon211

LOL! That's me in the Dilbert Dunker in Pensacola. It's a metal cockpit that slides down a pair of rails, smacks into the water, and flips over simulating a crash. The upright dude is my rescue diver making sure I didn't get stuck and drown. 

Deacon


----------



## skyrider007

AshUK said:


> Here's me off Cape Horn at the beginning of 2008, wearing my PO...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice to put some faces to names!
> 
> Ash


looking smart in uniform, sir. the bright orange PO really stands out :-!


----------



## Bad Voodoo

Another WUS lurker. You're due some Omega pics, so I'll be sure to get one or two up soon! :-!


----------



## larrymonsoon




----------



## novedl

another great john wilson idea

my wife and i @ a black tie affair(notice i did not wear a tie):-d









having some screen time, probably on WUS


----------



## ThomasOlyphant

Me


----------



## larrymonsoon

That watch looks really looks out of place. Maybe you should remove the band and attach it to a fob chain


----------



## ThomasOlyphant

larrymonsoon said:


> That watch looks really looks out of place. Maybe you should remove the band and attach it to a fob chain


I have just ordered a bracelet to it, I will post some pictures when I get it


----------



## larrymonsoon

Nice, nice!


----------



## Force-1




----------



## daryllwin

Yup. Time for me to play along too! 
I'm on the right!


----------



## jamesbond

L.C. said:


> Next up...
> 
> Borrowing a few from another thread and adding a few semi-old ones from family member's weddings... While I was browsing through my photos though I noticed that I am, like many of you, usually the one behind the camera. :-( We spend so much time documenting others we forget to document our own lives, and if we don't who will???
> 
> Me:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With my girlfriend, mom, sister, one of my neices, and my nephew:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My other niece Sarah with my brother-in-law in the backround:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My mom, cousin Sammy's wife, and myself with a subliminal wristshot: :-d
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At a local autocross with some buddies:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally, what this forum is all about: :-!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you guys enjoy!


 I like your watch , hope to get one soooonnn!!!


----------



## Elmo18

Great photos all!

Here's a small mug of me. Was on vacation a couple months ago in Bali. This shot, I was wearing a Seiko black monster.










Best,
Il


----------



## DCJ

Cool thread....:-!























































Don


----------



## skyrider007

DCJ said:


> Cool thread....:-!
> 
> Don


Nice Camaro (I want one) and cute dog, Don! :-!


----------



## PolishX

new improved updated picture of me and my GF


----------



## ohmegah

I'm the one on the right, trying to keep a straight face;










KIDDING :-d

Here's me and the littlest one of the troop:










In humour,
Wallace


----------



## MickyD

Me in front of the Omega Boutique at Ion Orchard Singapore last Tuesday with my then 2 day old Railmaster XXL (and a bag in my other hand with a set of Omega cufflinks  )


----------



## ghound79

Here I am on next to B-17 (Speedmaster hidden by jacket) and on a Scud Missile doing my Slim Pickens routine from Dr. StrangeLove. SMP 300 is hidden under the flight jacket


----------



## ruelcortez

This would be me on a daily basis....at work o|










That's me on my desk (sorry that time wearing Tag Formula 1 Chrono)










And this is my beloved Omega Speedmaster Racing Day/Date (Schumacher 2002 Limited edition):


----------



## PolizeiFritz




----------



## Stonechild

I just picked up an Omega last week. A new Speedmaster 3573.50..I like it.....I think I'm being oic-pocketed here,









And here I am completely bombed in Mexico


----------



## Shamalive




----------



## NMGE17

More Willis than Burns there!

Nigel


----------



## bmxbandit

Me, hard at work. Oh wait....


----------



## MaxBoost925

Wintertime. Omega SMP on NATO.


----------



## bigsky355

Jamesbond, forget the watch, great car. I still kick myself for not picking up a new 4g63 when I had the chance. Must be a blast to track.
Chris


----------



## Stonechild

Hi All, great topic - nice to finally see some faces:

Me, half corked. haha









my adopted pets in Mexico









My beautiful Wife


----------



## Thai

Me and my son:


----------



## John_in_MA

playing bball in china with some friends.










I'm the tallest one.


----------



## dangeles

Me, My wife, and daughter!


----------



## fsabala

Me and Medal of Honor winner Sammy Davis


----------



## Hoang928

i love my speedy


----------



## KatGirl

Some pix of my real babies, grandbabies that is!










Mila, Tallulah, and Judah, who have been with us since July, while Daddy serves his country. Actually, Mila just arrived in late November. I was in the delivery room with my daughter. It is a special priveledge to witness the birth of your grandchild. Sign me.........

;-) Grammy KAT


----------



## glimmer

This is me with the Telecaster and the Speedy Pro...


----------



## sunnykk

Nice Idea.

Here I am in New York during a visit. In front of the Soup Kitchen (Seinfield) Have the Ploprof re-issue on.


----------



## J_Hack

Time to add myself into here. Been around the forum for a decent amount of time. Here I am in Cozumel with the 2254.50 on...


----------



## amartolos

J_Hack said:


> Time to add myself into here. Been around the forum for a decent amount of time. Here I am in Cozumel with the 2254.50 on...


Nice,whats ur wrist size??


----------



## J_Hack

amartolos said:


> Nice,whats ur wrist size??


I am right around 7... just slightly under I think.


----------



## Muff Wiggler

Here I am, somewhere a little 'questionable' but always an interesting visit....



















And then this is me in one of my favoite places on earth, I'm sure many of you can tell where it is. I'm the one on the right, on the left is the PFY, a colleague who comes along on most of my trips with me. He is currently enjoying Omegamania-by-proxy having had to tag along with me to many Omega dealers over the years while I dreamed and plotted to acquire my Speedy. He's currently saving his pennies for his dream Omega, a 2254.50


----------



## ReefGeek

Muff Wiggler said:


> And then this is me in one of my favoite places on earth, I'm sure many of you can tell where it is. I'm the one on the right, on the left is the PFY, a colleague who comes along on most of my trips with me.


Does that make you the BOFH?? Who but us worn-out IT folks are gonna get that reference? Excellent. :-!


----------



## Muff Wiggler

ReefGeek said:


> Does that make you the BOFH?? Who but us worn-out IT folks are gonna get that reference? Excellent. :-!


I'm amazed that anyone picked that up! Many kudos to you sir.

I wish I could say I was still the BOFH that I once loved being. I'm management now....


----------



## GaryF

Me and the Egg in Elba last year.


----------



## Rene Holleman

This is me


----------



## Dave Marskell

*Caution!*


----------



## vintage-tone

mmm I thought i posted here but i can t find them anymore 

here I go again if i double post plz forgive me ...

Newly wed wife Jennifer (Wearing a vintage Baylor ), her daughter Grace ( Hello Kitty expert and collector) and myself, Bob the seagul, Rob the other seagul, Doug the seagul a lil shy hovering in the background and some of his mates.










Friend Ryan Roxie and myself posing silly at a vintage guitar show in Denmark where i use to display guitars.


----------



## vintage-tone

Hey Force 1 !
Great Vettes !
Your Omega looks a lil bit like a Bichon tho, quite a big fluffy watch you have there ! Bichonmaster or Speedpoodle ? 
Great to put faces on names  Looking forward to one of these gatherings


----------



## Sponon

Cool pics, folks!


----------



## vintage-tone

I cannot see any posts past page 11 ... :-s
That is really annoying...
It s happening only on this thread, i tried both from the laptop and my phone, even my wife's desktop and it doesn t show ...
that is one odd bug o|
I cleared the cahs on both, tried mozzila and IE ...
MMMM HELP ! plz PM if you can see this and have any idea, very frustrating !


----------



## tbensous

vintage-tone said:


> I cannot see any posts past page 11 ... :-s
> That is really annoying...
> It s happening only on this thread, i tried both from the laptop and my phone, even my wife's desktop and it doesn t show ...
> that is one odd bug o|
> I cleared the cahs on both, tried mozzila and IE ...
> MMMM HELP ! plz PM if you can see this and have any idea, very frustrating !


Must be your ISP caching the wrong information... try shift+refresh it might help...


----------



## vintage-tone

YAY looks like Alex fixed it  
WOOT 
now i can see everyone hehe ! well everyone who posted of course I m not that high tech (yet) 
Ty for all the help everyone


----------



## AAP

vintage-tone said:


> YAY looks like Alex fixed it
> WOOT
> now i can see everyone hehe ! well everyone who posted of course I m not that high tech (yet)
> Ty for all the help everyone


I'm glad that worked - - I didn't have any other ideas. :-d


----------



## k7lro

I don't post here too often - I am the proud owner of a SMP. This was taken deep in one of Mexico's Copper Canyon in front of the Lost Church of Satevo.


----------



## Faith and Grace

dtmartin46 said:


> Me in the store, purchasing my Planet Ocean last weekend


That's a great pic. Is that the XL and what size wrist?


----------



## Faith and Grace

tid said:


> howdy from NC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> relaxing with friends
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> representing the Drunken Monkey Skull Lodge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back when dinosaurs roamed the plains


The Citadel?


----------



## Hestersueterhune

Im on the right wearing my Omega PO.....cant see it though...lol


----------



## Delmarco

At the Omega Flagship Store in Paris Summer 2009



















Back in 2004 when I bought my first car, a BMW 3 series sedan, home.








Winter 2009 Basel


















Spring 2010 London




























My Aunt's home and USA Imported Jeep Cherokee in NW London









With the Missus in the backseat driving around NE London.


----------



## REQUIEMnJADED4U

This is a picture of me and my best friend at my girlfriend's brother's wedding. I'm on the right sporting my orange PO. :-d


----------



## ach5

Without doubt, this is the single greatest post in the entire history of WUS.

Whoever you are, tid, I doff my cap to you, Sir!



tid said:


> howdy from NC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> relaxing with friends
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> representing the Drunken Monkey Skull Lodge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back when dinosaurs roamed the plains


----------



## animusolus

Ok, might as well post here... This seems as good an idea as any for my 200th post anyway :-d










In the meantime, perhaps I should find a good pic of me with the Omega...


----------



## Jon Kenney

Seems like I must have gotten rid of the photo in the earlier post.

So here are the latest.

*The rough........*










*..... and the smooth*










JK


----------



## traveller

Unfortunatly no Omegas on my wrist


----------



## Canon Fodder

My apologies for not wearing my Omega; I hadn't received it yet. The watch is my Ball Engineer Master II Aviator:


----------



## JDPNY

Me, the AT, and a beer in France...


----------



## hattrick

ok...
Not a photo with my Omega, but.. it'll do.  Hope you get a laugh out of this photo. I sure did. 
I don't take myself nearly as seriously as this photo suggests. That's the joke, really.


----------



## yande

Me and my Reduced Speedie 3510


----------



## mrl0004

No secret what my hobby is!


----------



## STEVIE

My usual hobby on Friday at Happy Hour:


----------



## yande

Cheers. (Love the hat Stevie)
Regards
mark


----------



## Argonath

This is me on the right with my trusty nurse doing rounds.


----------



## daboosh

Great thread! Some fantastic pics in here. 

Wifey and I in Antoine's in New Orleans









My son and I









My beautiful wife









My girlfriend

















My mistress


----------



## sneakertinker

STEVIE said:


> My usual hobby on Friday at Happy Hour:
> 
> View attachment 353102


Very nice mate and love the hat!...

I've been playing with the idea of purchasing a PO with Black Bezel and Orange numbers as it's the only version I've not yet owned and yours looks spot on...May I ask what size that is?...


----------



## Gambeaner

Me, my wifey, and my Planet Ocean XL.


----------



## pacifichrono

.......*1954................1967.................1985................2001................2011*


----------



## pixelstate

Me... no watch in shot :-(


----------



## grinny

*Bad quality pic but warm greetings from Turkey.*


----------



## iinsic

Relaxing poolside (you can't see my watch, but it's a PO 2201.50).

Cheers,
Rob


----------



## niklasd

Me at the International furniture Fair in Milan 2010, wearing a X-33 (Gen-1)


----------



## niklasd

And a X-33 (Gen-2)...


----------



## soberdave09




----------



## taphil

Putting in a central line. Watch in back scrubs pocket.


----------



## brainchill

It's me ...


















And the only photo I could find of me wearing a watch is a green strap swatch ... it's all the same company now right


----------



## yessir69

Greetings from Oklahoma!!!


----------



## iinsic

yessir69 said:


> Greetings from Oklahoma!!!


_That_ is freakin' _awesome_! (And, FYI, _my_ pants probably would be hanging about two or three inches lower at that point. :rodekaart)


----------



## Faith+1

taphil said:


> Putting in a central line. Watch in back scrubs pocket.
> 
> View attachment 419922


The world needs more people like you. Respect!


----------



## yessir69

iinsic said:


> _That_ is freakin' _awesome_! (And, FYI, _my_ pants probably would be hanging about two or three inches lower at that point. :rodekaart)


Just a routine Tuesday here in The Oklahoma!
:-d


----------



## dmenendez

back seat:


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

That's all you guys get!

Diego


----------



## imranbecks

I've been here for quite some time, its about time I show my face...hahaha... Greetings all the way from Singapore!!!!!


----------



## TDKK

Here's me and my daughter at Chucky Cheese and below that is my son playing chess :-!


----------



## yande

TDKK said:


> Here's me and my daughter at Chucky Cheese and below that is my son playing chess :-!


Your photos bought a smile to my heart. Beautiful....


----------



## NMGE17

Just for fun an update - me when I was taking up a little more space in the world...










..and the new less of me (only 20lbs or so, but a start)










Nigel


----------



## john wilson

Looking good Nigel!! Great shirt too.


----------



## NMGE17

john wilson said:


> Looking good Nigel!! Great shirt too.


Thanks John. £10 on the bay a few years ago - cheap because it was slightly shop soiled.

Nigel


----------



## glimmer

john wilson said:


> Looking good Nigel!! Great shirt too.


+1! I've been trying to get my weight lower as well...so far I'm 20 lbs down, but it took me more than a year to do...painful dieting and exercise...:-(


----------



## NMGE17

glimmer said:


> +1! I've been trying to get my weight lower as well...so far I'm 20 lbs down, but it took me more than a year to do...painful dieting and exercise...:-(


Well done Glimmer! Took me 7 months of the same, but have stalled a bit since then.

Nigel


----------



## glimmer

NMGE17 said:


> Well done Glimmer! Took me 7 months of the same, but have stalled a bit since then.
> 
> Nigel


I'm trying to find some before and after pics as well of myself...I'll see what I can dig up. You can work off that plateau Nigel!


----------



## dmenendez

Ok here are some more:









Pitts:










T-28C:










L-39:









Regards, Diego


----------



## BDH

Sure I will play... why not...

Here's me and my fiancee on a weekend getaway last summer... hoping to take another one this summer, but we'll see what happens.


----------



## MZhammer

Well now that I am a new Omega owner I can happily add my mug shot! Here I am moments before falling out of a plane in Switzerland...







And here I am tossing a few back with some pals (I'm in the glasses)


----------



## vergos_j

I cant see the watch............;-)


----------



## imranbecks

Guess what watch I'm wearing in the photo? Haha.. Its pretty obvious I guess... Random photo I took using Photo Booth from my Macbook, and the watch really stood out!


----------



## BDH

vergos_j said:


> I cant see the watch............;-)


haha which one?


----------



## sonnguyen

My son and me, Sonnguyen from Vietnam


----------



## TheloniousFox

Nice to meet you all!


----------



## MFB71

Me and my youngest.


----------



## Mr Fjeld

I'm the one in the middle of course.


----------



## oiramsq

...Nice Scottish Fold!


----------



## joeuk

Well I have been a member for a while now so thought I better place my mug shot in here. Its great to see faces to peoples names. I am wearing the classic speedy.


----------



## Mr Fjeld

Nice Zeppelin Joe


----------



## joeuk

zeppelin is fantastic sound for the ipod and also looks great too. Was going to buy bose this is better in many ways.


----------



## iinsic

Finally had a photo of me actually showing one of my Omegas. Here I am relaxing in my Speedie Broad Arrow prior to heading up to Clearwater for a concert.

Rob


----------



## UCrazyKid

Me (Andy) and my kids on my son's first day of kindergarten! And of course my Seamaster AT.


----------



## JimInOz

Well I 'spose it's time I put my ugly mug up, here's me and my Darlin' in Alaska.


----------



## Vincents Omega

My 42mm PO yes, the 42mm is more refined and practical for everyday use.


----------



## katiedaddy

Here is my mug sporting Ploprof, I just took this picture and my face is not exactly camera friendly.


----------



## porschefan




----------



## UCrazyKid

porschefan said:


>


Rodeo Cowboy, Willie Nelson shoulder rubbing, elephant trainer, Porsche Cup Car drivin', Omega wearing member. BAMM! Glad to know you.


----------



## iinsic

porschefan said:


>


:-!


----------



## porschefan

UCrazyKid said:


> Rodeo Cowboy, Willie Nelson shoulder rubbing, elephant trainer, Porsche Cup Car drivin', Omega wearing member. BAMM! Glad to know you.


Yes on the first two (retired from both); just meeting a guest on a TV show I worked on; wish I raced, the sig pic is my favorite GT team, Flying Lizards, racing through the night at the 24 Hours of Le Mans in '07, the year I finally got to go (pic borrowed from the www); yes, I have an Omega, among many others. Thanks, glad to know you guys too.


----------



## jd163

& here is my PO.


----------



## 7Pines

Coupla nice trout, don'tcha know, and my quadruply sexy Mark II. She's a beauty, eh?!! b-)


----------



## Watchfan2005

New to this forum, and I know this is a late reply, but, great looking shots of you and the pooches in #174! Great thread. Now have to go find a pic of myself with my PO.


----------



## NLKB

Here's one of me with my two day old Bond SMP 300 in Kuala Lumpur.








And a shot with the fiancee!


----------



## john wilson




----------



## Dimer

This is me:


波動拳! by dimervansanten, on Flickr

and one at work:


Vodafone McLaren vs Facebook F1 Race by alonbj, on Flickr


----------



## solesman

Time to add my awful face. Thank god for my beautiful lady :-!


----------



## milanzmaj

Omega Planet Ocean Chrono 3313
Omega Seemaster Chrono Profesional Divers 300 m
RER Omega Seemaster Chrono Cal. 1040;-)


----------



## Britinusa

An older one of me, Dont have any yet with my SMP.


----------



## goheel

Can't believe I haven't posted my pic up here yet. Here is me last month at NC Outer Banks, with my electric blue


----------



## superfly




----------



## throwbackid

My babies and I.










And my new Baby


----------



## DHopper71




----------



## hlbrem

me with my SMP 007 limited edition, sorry, i dont intend to cover my face,maybe another foto soon


----------



## yande

hlbrem said:


> me with my SMP 007 limited edition, sorry, i dont intend to cover my face,maybe another foto soon


No rush

Actually saw your other post, (which I liked) but I just couldn't resist my humour in this case. Actually cracked myself up with my wit here. haha. Beautiful watch by the way.


----------



## watches44

Thought I'd add my mug since I love Omegas too.


----------



## milanzmaj




----------



## yande

Where"s your face? Re: Omega Forum Members *Face* Photo Gallery!


----------



## MJK737

Me and my SMP somewhere far far away


----------



## MJK737

Nalu said:


> The PRS-14 in more dangerous times:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the DN in a less dangerous place:


Ha! Good on Ya!


----------



## MJK737

Here's another of me taking the pi$$ out of the CPR instructor. I think he was the only one that wasn't laughing when we got back from our break. :roll:


----------



## SergeOPC

It's me 







This January in India


----------



## milanzmaj

Yes i forgot,today  sorry


----------



## milanzmaj

Here my wife,me and my Omega PO
View attachment 622310


----------



## milanzmaj

Here my wife,me and my Omega PO


----------



## Vakane




----------



## johnsonalbert

nice pic john........


----------



## tartine.74

Hi...
Me.... 


And my Omegas





Nicolas


----------



## AAP

Welcome, Nicolas!


----------



## tartine.74

AAP said:


> Welcome, Nicolas!


Thanks


----------



## mitadoc

Me and my wife 3 years ago...I have only few photos in last 10 years because I am usually behind the viewfinder:


----------



## Has No Left




----------



## ksrao_74

Me at work with my fav watch.....


----------



## yande

ksrao_74 said:


> Me at work with my fav watch.....


Flight Controller? If so, I thank you. And yes, regardless, a great watch.


----------



## ksrao_74

Affirm...Air Traffic Controller.


----------



## Anatoly

Here are a few rescent ones with my beautiful wife and son!


----------



## solesman

Nothing beats a happy smiling family:-!



Anatoly said:


> Here are a few rescent ones with my beautiful wife and son!


----------



## Murray210

Me and my young fella going for a spin in Grumman Ag Cat converted to a Floatplane in North Queensland Australia.
SMP is hiding in the Cockpit!


----------



## Redemption

My PO and I at Byron Bay, NSW


----------



## imranbecks

Me with my trusty PO, both the 42 and the 45..

First the 45.5 which I use on the rubber a la Casino Royale...










Then the smaller 42 which is on the bracelet a la Quantum of Solace...


----------



## smellody

My Three Omegas:


----------



## RickyGene

Well, I only have one and I am well pleased with this watch............







The dial is perfect, what you see is the light and the lens being reflected, the dark object to the left.


----------



## KarenChezk

I am really into the Omega Constellation style like this.... it looks a little much but I can't get over the unique shape and face ya know??









-Kar


----------



## jmsrolls

This thread seems to be getting off track with Omega watch faces (dials) rather than the human faces of Omega watch owners as originally intended.

Fr. John+


----------



## OTX

Here's a face to go with all these crazy comments I post from time to time..










and here's my PO


----------



## yande

Seeing as it is the Omega *Members FACE Photo *Gallery
I Thought it about time I update my face and etc...

Me: Circa 2011









My home town, or at least, parts there of. (Sorry about the crappy Iphone pic,) As if!!!










And some of the Other Faces. The ring in (far right) is a Heuer Autavia Micro Rotor, Cal 12. Argentinean Air Force issue. I'm sure you can work the rest out.


----------



## joeuk

Looks like a great place and what a collection. Have not seen you in here for awhile


----------



## DOCTORWHO

This is me, the newbie on the block.....

( P.S. I have a thread asking about the authenticity of a vintage Omega. Any help is appreciated! )


----------



## J.JUN

Me couple yrs ago diving... I'm not good looking so post a masked photo!


----------



## Monocrom

Ah, but you forgot to mention which dive watch you were wearing. ;-)


----------



## J.JUN

Haha, I couldn't rem! But it was a dive com though... No omega yet!


----------



## J.JUN

I meant if I did went down the waters, it would've been my trusty dive computer bk 2 yrs ago! ^_^


----------



## Dimer




----------



## Vicious49

Did Dimer just get back from the Indy 500?

Here's a pic of me from last weekend with my PO 2500.


----------



## Stormspeed

New to the Omega community, I just posted these pics in the dive watch section face gallery, so I thought might as well post it here too.

I've got tons of pics, but not many wearing a watch. Me and the Mrs. are very active, workout tons and just don't like to wear a watch during those times.

With the Mrs. wearing my old Hammy.









Wearing my now missed CSAR.


----------



## tk1971

Here I was in 2008 on my newly bought SV650. I look about the same now, but the bike looks completely different now.


----------



## imranbecks

Here's me taken only a few minutes ago with my trusty SMP... A self shot via my mobile phone


----------



## E_NY

Have never posted here. Been browsing this site for a few weeks as research for my Omega purchase. Now that I can join Omega club, here is my PO at work. Apologize for the low res cell phone camera.


----------



## yande

Anyone else have this problem? Every time I get a new Omega Members Forum Face Photography post, all I get is E_NY's face with his beautiful PO. I seem to missing all the new posts!


----------



## Ernie Romers

No problem here, I can see all 360 posts in this thread.


----------



## yande

And yet, I get a thread message such as this, plus others.... (I see no post from RaRutAng). Not discarding the fact that it may be me, but I am perlexed..

Dear yande,

RaRutAng has just replied to a thread you have subscribed to entitled - Omega Forum Members Face Photo Gallery! - in the Omega forum of Watchuseek, World's Most Visited Watch Forum Site.

This thread is located at:
Omega Forum Members Face Photo Gallery! - Page 19

Here is the message that has just been posted:
***************
Ahh, the memoriesImage: http://www.........../jie7.jpg Image: http://www.........../jie8.jpg 
Image: http://www.........../jie9.jpg 
Image: http://www.........../jie10.jpg 
***************


----------



## Ernie Romers

He's a spammer and his posts were deleted and the account banned.


----------



## yande

Ok, I got that sorted.
Was waiting for a WRUW thread.
Omega Seamaster Planet Ocean, modified 2201.50 + a nice Schnapper


----------



## Haddock

Just arrived... posted my new PO 8500 in another thread. But hey this is me being very happy with my über large Omega b-)


----------



## Robby H

This is me and my family.
and of course you all know what's on my wrist


----------



## weaverthebeaver

vince88 said:


> Ok, me after work:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And me at work. LOL jokes...:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> great to finally put a face with a name!!!
> Keep em coming guys


Is that a Mezuzah in the wall?

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Drop of a Hat

weaverthebeaver said:


> Is that a Mezuzah in the wall?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk 2


Saw that too.

Sent via Tapatalk


----------



## cltdoc

I'm a noob around here. Looking forward to you guys enabling my bad habits


----------



## Monocrom

cltdoc said:


> I'm a noob around here. Looking forward to you guys enabling my bad habits


Ah! You've come to the right place, good Sir. b-)


----------



## nick_sixx

My mug about 2 years ago









Last year meeting Kai Greene 









Need to get a photo with my face+watch in the same frame


----------



## Vincent Kolakowski




----------



## Mikegpd

Me and the family, you can barely see my POC on the picture.


----------



## Mikegpd

Pic was too small


----------



## shortjock

My Daughter far left wearing the WW2 WWW, new Omega convert Wife with Woman's SMP and myself wearing SMP. My Son far right who i hope will grow into a watch afficianado, am trying him with the "FlikFlak" at the moment but he's not too keen! As you can see i am a Righty wearer. Always have been.
Taken on holidays earlier this year.


----------



## lamigra_400

So why put the photo???


----------



## multifort

me and my fiancee


----------



## multifort

shortjock said:


> My Daughter far left wearing the WW2 WWW, new Omega convert Wife with Woman's SMP and myself wearing SMP. My Son far right who i hope will grow into a watch afficianado, am trying him with the "FlikFlak" at the moment but he's not too keen! As you can see i am a Righty wearer. Always have been.Taken on holidays earlier this year.
> View attachment 881007


beautiful family


----------



## Lee Jones Jnr

First pic is me.
Second pic I am the fighter on the right throwing a punch.


----------



## nuovorecord

Here's one of me, taken during our visit to Amsterdam last Christmas. We were cutting through the Red Light District when this photo op presented itself (my name is Dan). You can barely make out the Speedy Pro on my wrist.

I did stop into Ace, by the Blomenmarkt, too. Great shop! Tried to convince Mrs. Nuovorecord that an IWC 3717 would nicely keep the Speedmaster company, to no avail.


----------



## HaleL

I think this thread deserves a bump..


----------



## tatt169

Been a member of WUS for awhile now so It's about time i got involved with this, I'm the one on the right.









(It's a Steinhart Marine Chronometer II for anyone wondering ;-))

Cheers, Chris


----------



## iinsic

I haven't put anything up in a while. Here I am hanging out with Derek Trucks and Susan Tedeschi a few months back:


----------



## iinsic

Barry Levinson, Paul Attanasio and Tom Fontana - the crew behind one of my all-time favorite TV shows, "Homicide: Life on the Street" - have created a new series for BBC America: "Copper." It is a police procedural drama set in the infamous Five Points section of lower Manhattan in 1864 (the Civil War is still going on).

As part of their promotional efforts, they had an offering on the series' website where viewers could have a personal photo "copperized" so they would look like a famous criminal from that era. I used an old photo of me taken in 2008 (when I was a tad more hirsute) as my base, and the result was Robber Rob. ;-)

Rob


----------



## solesman

Trying on a new road racing jacket. Smile!!:-d


----------



## faintlymacabre

The husband and I


----------



## iinsic

solesman said:


> Trying on a new road racing jacket. Smile!!:-d


Channeling your inner Statham, it appears. :-!


----------



## noriean




----------



## DaveW

solesman said:


> Trying on a new road racing jacket. Smile!!:-d
> 
> View attachment 933025


Lookin good dan!


----------



## wardenAUS

noriean said:


> View attachment 935275


The kids expression is priceless..."What the hell do you wan't buddy? eh!"


----------



## xjamit

Omega Forum Members Face Photo


----------



## yande

Hi there xjamit. Although you are not the first, this thread is for your face, not your watches', Welcome anyway. Nice face regardless.


----------



## HaleL




----------



## marcalex

I got a seamaster PO - skyfall bond model' forgive my ignorance, but how does one post images??


----------



## iinsic

marcalex said:


> I got a seamaster PO - skyfall bond model' forgive my ignorance, but how does one post images??


Go here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f20/how-post-embeded-photos-33827.html


----------



## anothernewphone

'

From my Las Vegas wedding last year!


----------



## Lemper

xjamit said:


> View attachment 947953
> Omega Forum Members Face Photo


Wow that looks pretty sweet man!


----------



## T. Wong

montage portrait X-33 by thianwong1, on Flickr


----------



## Fire99

View attachment 968774


----------



## Zaskar20

Hi
No I'm not posing! My son took this photo without my prior knowledge.
The POC 9300 in orange is no longer with me - flipped for a PO LM LE. 
I loved that watch, it was my pride and joy and I hope to own another in the future sometime, but not as much as I love my newly acquired LM!


----------



## yande

That's me and my Speedmaster Professional 3570.50 on the Yangtze River, just below the Three Gorges Dam, Hubei Provence China.










And yeah, I'm posing!


----------



## HaleL

Totally posing. Selfie. Haha new haircut
View attachment 976671


----------



## bigdavep

Me a little bit drunk at a local music festival

View attachment 981529


----------



## Eclipse0001

This is my family and I in Emerald Isle, NC last Summer. I would like to tell you that there is a Rolex Submariner 16610 on my wrist at that time but, unfortunately, I cannot lie.  It was a 42mm DeBaufre' Ocean 1 Classic. I loved that watch but would love a Submariner much more!


----------



## NZOMEGA

Love the thread heres my 1968 Seamaster 
View attachment 987071


----------



## nick_sixx

NZOMEGA said:


> Love the thread heres my 1968 Seamaster
> View attachment 987071


You're not the first, but you may want to check the description in the OP!


----------



## non-stop

What a cool thread... Figured I best post here... ( I'm guilty of having a Benarus 47mm Bronze Moray in my pocket when this picture was taken  However, both SWAMBO and I have SMPs)


----------



## Jim Lanciault

View attachment 1013190
View attachment 1013195

These are from a couple weeks ago while on a Caribbean cruise with my family. Every morning I slip on my new SMPc and i'm reminded of a great family vacation - no better way to start a day. As you can see, my daughter gives a big thumbs up to its underwater performance.


----------



## jokr82

Here In Cancun, with my wife!


----------



## nick_sixx

jokr82 said:


> Here In Cancun, with my wife!


Good shirt


----------



## Pro Diver




----------



## BOND007

Another day at the office with my Seamaster GMT


----------



## DaveW

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## yande

That's a whopping pic of a whopping you Dave. Took my humble bandwith a couple of reloads to download it. I'd prefer to keep you for a week than a month! :-d

Great pic, and the art suits you well, as does the PO.


----------



## DaveW

yande said:


> That's a whopping pic of a whopping you Dave. Took my humble bandwith a couple of reloads to download it. I'd prefer to keep you for a week than a month! :-d
> 
> Great pic, and the art suits you well, as does the PO.


Cheers yande, you're right, I do love my food!!


----------



## Mikegpd

DaveW said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


You make that 45.5 PO look tiny!


----------



## DaveW

Mikegpd said:


> You make that 45.5 PO look tiny!


You should have seen the rolex sub!!


----------



## dspd204




----------



## Vakane

The only pic I have of me with the PO


----------



## yande

Vakane said:


> The only pic I have of me with the PO


That's cool!!


----------



## Muddy250

Thought I'd add something here

You have to look hard to spot the watch, it's easier to spot the beer somehow...

Westmalle Tripel and my PO









Gouden Carolus and my SMP









On my way to a beer....earned it, theme developing here...









Me and my missus, 
who encourages me to buy watches
(camera balanced on a rock, Hadrians Wall)


----------



## yande

Nice pics Chris, though glad you didn't pull the macro out!! :-d:-d Forgive me.

Hadrian's wall was perhaps a foot or more higher where I saw it a decade or more ago, none the less, still awe inspiring... Well that was until I saw the Great Wall.. Now, that is another story.

I love to be able to put a face to great posts and even greater photos, thanks for sharing.


----------



## yande

ocabj said:


> From a few months back. Friend of mine gave me a (then) pre-release copy of her second Penthouse cover.
> 
> View attachment 1095438


:roll:


----------



## Dimer

ocabj, that's a nice friend


----------



## FinalCut747

Oh God... I'm the young guy here...
Here it goes!

Cropped out of a picture from Bimmerfest 2013


----------



## votoms

Sorry guys, I was wearing my DJII that day. =D


----------



## antoun1970

Me in the Capitol.


----------



## john wilson

New prescription sunglasses. Bad camera phone pic.


----------



## Alex_TA




----------



## Vicc

Was looking for a picture of me where my watch was visible. I guess this will have to do.


----------



## BHL

A picture of me taken back in 2012 while vacationing in France. You can't really see it in the picture but I'm wearing my PO.


----------



## RoadblockEd

What a difference a year makes


----------



## IGotId

RoadblockEd said:


> What a difference a year makes


Major thumbs-up!


----------



## Dimer

wow, that is a major transformation! Well done!


----------



## yande

RoadblockEd said:


> What a difference a year makes


First up, Congratulations. Well done..
Interested if you recognised a major change in wrist size? It looks like you may have had to remove a link or more!


----------



## RoadblockEd

yande said:


> First up, Congratulations. Well done..
> Interested if you recognised a major change in wrist size? It looks like you may have had to remove a link or more!


I lost about 2 inches on my wrist, I also lost 2 and a half shoe sizes, and gained 2 inches on my inseam!


----------



## iinsic

RoadblockEd said:


> I lost about 2 inches on my wrist, I also lost 2 and a half shoe sizes, and gained 2 inches on my inseam!


Having been there myself, you likely gained somewhere else even _more_ important. ;-)


----------



## Vakane

@nassau, Bahamas for my better halfs bday


----------



## Gharddog03

2 weeks ago at graduation with my wife and cousin.


----------



## wildwildwes

A recent photograph of me taken by my dear friend Buddy while enjoying the outstanding photography exhibit at MoMA. (Shot with a vintage Rolleicord TLR).


----------



## Dokbrick

Here I am with my child. (Pre Omega Madness  )


----------



## yande

Dokbrick said:


> Here I am with my child. (Pre Omega Madness  )....


:-d Pre Omega Madness... Now that's a term I understand... Nice looking Hound Dokbrick. |>


----------



## franzy

My first Omega the SMPc in blue! Nice to meet all of you. I am the one with the bald head!



And below are my two kids Maddie age 5 and Owen age 2

[


----------



## hpowders

^^^Great looking family, franzy!


----------



## ebenke

Just me and Ruby

Ebenke - Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk, which really sucks.


----------



## iinsic

ebenke said:


>


I like how you cropped out the traffic cop to the right. :-d


----------



## AZJack

Is that a tag he's wearing?


----------



## arcticreaver

Winning lug nuts at a golf tournament

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## edmorales




----------



## iinsic

edmorales said:


> View attachment 1231612


Very nice watch ... but not the "face" we're looking for. ;-)


----------



## ddldave




----------



## yande

ddldave said:


>


That's more like it! Great BW ddldave.

Reminds me of a great Rod Stewart album, "Every Picture Tells A Story" (Great Rod Stewart I hear you ask?) Early 1970's that is! "Maggie May" even... Nice one, and thanks for posting and evoking such a personal flood of memories...


----------



## iinsic

yande said:


> That's more like it! Great BW ddldave.
> 
> Reminds me of a great Rod Stewart album, "Every Picture Tells A Story" (Great Rod Stewart I hear you ask?) Early 1970's that is! "Maggie May" even... Nice one, and thanks for posting and evoking such a personal flood of memories...


In January 1971, my wife and I were driving up to Virginia Beach for my cousin's wedding. I had two new 8-tracks that I was listening to on that trip: Santana "Abraxas" and Rod Stewart's "Every Picture Tells A Story." I remember it all with great fondness ... except my first wife. :-d


----------



## edmorales

2231.8000


----------



## HeadOffice

Sorry - wearing my Breitling Emergency + UTC in this shot...


----------



## DaveW

Turkey this summer









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Haddock

With my girlfriend and daughter in Curaçao.

Although we didn't go scuba diving, my 6 month old daughter deserves all our attention, I did get a lot of fun out of my PO. In the pool, swimming in sea, going out for diner she's a great companion to have!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nathanours

Out on a cruise:










With my girl in glacier:


----------



## Mikegpd

Today was my youngest daughters baptism, the speedy was there to witness it all.

You can only see half of it in the photo.


----------



## jokr82

Very cute, and so beatifull princess!!


----------



## Mikegpd

jokr82 said:


> Very cute, and so beatifull princess!!


Thanks for the nice words.


----------



## DaveW

Mikegpd said:


> Today was my youngest daughters baptism, the speedy was there to witness it all.
> 
> You can only see half of it in the photo.


Hey Mike you handsome old devil you!! Beautiful little girl 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Mikegpd

DaveW said:


> Hey Mike you handsome old devil you!! Beautiful little girl
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


Thanks Dave!! ?


----------



## dinexus

The lady and I on a recent vintage-themed costume ride.










...her watch was more period-correct than mine.


----------



## Monocrom

dinexus said:


> The lady and I on a recent vintage-themed costume ride.


You look like my dad as a younger man. Still the same clothes though. His tattoo on the left arm is a bit smaller though.


----------



## trammway




----------



## iinsic

Ummm ... not the "faces" we're looking for in this thread. ;-) Nice watches, though.


----------



## dinexus

Monocrom said:


> You look like my dad as a younger man. Still the same clothes though. His tattoo on the left arm is a bit smaller though.


Your dad was quite a handsome man in his youth!


----------



## trammway




----------



## yande

trammway said:


> View attachment 1289608


And I thought I had a problem.|> Re: your sig. Wow. Great Collection mate!!




Panerai Chrono Regatta PAM 168
Rolex 18k President
Rolex datejust
Breitling Colt Chronograph
Baume et Mercier Capeland S Chronograph
Longines HydroConquest Automatic


Omega 18k Constellation
Omega Seamaster Professional
Omega Geneva
Omega Seamaster GP
Omega Seamaster SS
Roamer Searock Automatic Chrono


Citizen Ecodrive Signature Series - Grand Complication
Concord Sportivo Chronograph
HMT Automatic
HMT Pilot
Chancellor
HMT Sona
Admiral
Timex SL Series Automatic
Casio Protek PRW-2500-1


----------



## trammway

yande said:


> And I thought I had a problem.|> Re: your sig. Wow. Great Collection mate!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Panerai Chrono Regatta PAM 168
> Rolex 18k President
> Rolex datejust
> Breitling Colt Chronograph
> Baume et Mercier Capeland S Chronograph
> Longines HydroConquest Automatic
> 
> 
> Omega 18k Constellation
> Omega Seamaster Professional
> Omega Geneva
> Omega Seamaster GP
> Omega Seamaster SS
> Roamer Searock Automatic Chrono
> 
> 
> Citizen Ecodrive Signature Series - Grand Complication
> Concord Sportivo Chronograph
> HMT Automatic
> HMT Pilot
> Chancellor
> HMT Sona
> Admiral
> Timex SL Series Automatic
> Casio Protek PRW-2500-1


Hi Mark,

Thanks, honestly I couldn't put all my watches on the signature. I have close to 200 watches in the closet and I don't even remember some of their model and brand names at this point. Just put few of my favorite watches on the signature.


----------



## mitadoc

Weekend in Kavala(Greece).I already miss the sun...


----------



## mitadoc

mitadoc said:


> Weekend in Kavala(Greece).I already miss the sun...


Another shot...


----------



## tatt169

Don't think i've posted here yet. Here's a few from a recent trip to Tokyo, S.korea and Hong Kong.








Shibuya Crossing.








Very hungover in a hello kitty cafe in Seoul.









'the peak' in Hong Kong.

I picked an hmt 'white pilot' for the trip, which I got via the affordables forum as part of a 500 piece limited run. Turned out to be a very adaptable watch aside from it having zilch water resistance (also, the plastic crystal popped off during a flight . luckily I found it on my seat). The watch only cost me like 24 quid too ,which in my eyes is a bargain! 








Chris.

Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## yande

mitadoc said:


> Another shot...


You are bragging now!!

But apart from a great pose to show off your Omega, what in the heck are you doing, apart from squatting in front of an aqueduct? Pointing at a lime?? 
Seriously nice scenery!


----------



## yande

tatt169 said:


> Don't think i've posted here yet. Here's a few from a recent trip to Tokyo, S.korea and Hong Kong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very hungover in a hello kitty cafe in Seoul.


Thanks... But too much information here I think.. :-d.

Great post mate, and thanks for sharing!!! |>


----------



## vkd668




----------



## Flex1493

Oh man I need to take some new pics.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Monocrom

Flex1493 said:


> Oh man I need to take some new pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


"James, those men by the door... They work for Silva. What do we do?"

_"Just act naturally."_

(Sorry, couldn't resist.)


----------



## Vakane

December 25th 2013

The day we got engaged!


----------



## Monocrom

Brilliant!... Zero chance of accidentally forgetting an anniversary. :-!


----------



## yande

Vakane said:


> December 25th 2013
> 
> The day we got engaged!


Nicely done. Looks like your good taste is not only in watches. I would state, a lucky man... Thanks for sharing..


----------



## IGotId

Vakane said:


> December 25th 2013
> 
> The day we got engaged!


congrats brother!


----------



## Vakane

yande said:


> Nicely done. Looks like your good taste is not only in watches. I would state, a lucky man... Thanks for sharing..


Here's a better shot!









Thanks! She's a looker and "the one" in my eyes! Sorry everyone for thread Hi-jacking!

P.s. She has a speed master! And wants an 8500 PO 38mm!! (Coming soon)

That's a RW freelancer in her wrist and she wore it because it has diamond markers that match her ring!

So she's already an avid WIS!


----------



## registerednurde

Here's me in Vegas with a lady, Jackie, I just met that evening. She's hiding my Skyfall PO.


----------



## aneed

This is me 

أرسلت من GT-I9300 بإستخدام تاباتلك


----------



## Gatorski

Me and my girl! Love of my life... she wears an Omega 34mm Deville, I have a 3570 with Panda Dial (just traded for and received).... I am back in the Omega Community! As Frank Costanza on Seinfeld said, "I'm BACK BABY!!!"

This is us on a trip to Italy last year at the Fontana di Trevi in Rome...









And our kids.... not much going on here ;-)


----------



## jokr82

Me and wife, in Vegas, Grand Cannyon and in Hotel for New Years 2014!


----------



## yande

That is way cool jokr82. Fun. Adventure, Daring, even Love...
Bond.... James Bond... |>

Brought a real smile to my face!


----------



## jokr82

Thank you Mate, Thank you Yande!! Two More


----------



## Gatorski

Add a quick pic of the 3570.... sweet!


----------



## Roberto Jaksic

Gatorski said:


> Add a quick pic of the 3570.... sweet!
> 
> View attachment 1348880


I like your watch sir! 
It looks awesome!

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## Roberto Jaksic

Here's my oldest daughter and me with my Moonwatch 3570.50 Panda dial that now belongs to Mr. Gatorski! 
I still have my 3592.50 that I don't think I'll ever get rid of!








Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## yande

Gatorski said:


> Add a quick pic of the 3570.... sweet!
> 
> View attachment 1348880


o|o| Not so sweet as this is the Omega Forum *MEMBERS FACE* Photo Gallery..

Nice Speedmaster ..... Common mistake. Though this thread is all about YOUR Face, as in Omega Forum Members Face Photo....., not your beautiful Speedmaster's.

So now you have dipped your wrist... We all want to see YOU!! :-d

Now that you have mentioned it, is that really a 3570? Mine looks different.


----------



## rfortson

Headshot


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## RonaldVC

Here's me, next to my Fender stratocaster look-a-like. I'm on the verge of building a new house for me and my family, and in that I'm definitely gonna put a real stratocaster on the wall.  I don't play, I just love the looks of that instrument.. Also, wearing the SMP of course.  

Cheers!


----------



## peppercorn

Here I am, sans Seamaster, another great day of aerobatics in the Texan.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spidaman

Me with the beautiful women in my life-wife and daughter. That's the TH Aquaracer on my wrist. No shots yet with my new AT Skyfall.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KLawPDX

Here is a picture of my wife and I in beautiful Leavenworth, WA in October









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tinmanuk

us lot, although she's wearing her alto ego on this one


----------



## asfalloth

Me 









Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## copperjohn

Here I am at Starbucks #1. Was on a trip visiting family up north of Seattle (Seahawks!!!!)



Helping my son ride his for the first time. He had it in three tries (he turns 6 in 3 months). What helps was a scooter. He learned balance on that, made the transition to a bicycle much MUCH easier.



Some reading material


----------



## Surfrider

copperjohn said:


> Here I am at Starbucks #1. Was on a trip visiting family up north of Seattle (Seahawks!!!!)
> 
> Helping my son ride his for the first time. He had it in three tries (he turns 6 in 3 months). What helps was a scooter. He learned balance on that, made the transition to a bicycle much MUCH easier.
> 
> Some reading material


+3 for watch, coffee, and milestones; especially learning to ride a bike for the first time


----------



## solesman

A recent one of beauty and the beast 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jlmeranmn

Me with SMP


----------



## Surfrider

solesman said:


> A recent one of beauty and the beast


I see no beast in this photo. You're a lucky guy with a pretty lady and some pretty watches


----------



## solesman

Surfrider said:


> I see no beast in this photo. You're a lucky guy with a pretty lady and some pretty watches


Cheers Dave! I'm lucky with the lady for sure 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fire99

solesman said:


> A recent one of beauty and the beast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey Dan, you are a lucky man!:-! A quick shot of my better half when she bought me my PO for our cruise. I had to show it in every picture-I was more excited about getting the watch then taking the trip


----------



## solesman

That's a really nice pic Dave! You sound like me! A watch beats a trip hands down lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigmac3161

The dreaded selfi taken on my honeymoon in Vegas November past. My new wife refused to take my photo whilst i was wearing shorts.


----------



## nick_sixx

Me and the Mrs at the Designing Bond expo in Melbourne last month. Wearing my dearly departed Explorer 1 to channel Fleming









Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

Muddy250 said:


> Thought I'd add something here
> 
> You have to look hard to spot the watch, it's easier to spot the beer somehow...
> 
> Westmalle Tripel and my PO
> 
> View attachment 1086764
> 
> 
> Gouden Carolus and my SMP
> 
> View attachment 1086765
> 
> 
> On my way to a beer....earned it, theme developing here...
> 
> View attachment 1086766
> 
> 
> Me and my missus,
> who encourages me to buy watches
> (camera balanced on a rock, Hadrians Wall)
> 
> View attachment 1086768


I haven't really looked through this thread. It's great to see all the people I speak to almost everyday. Good to see you Chris


----------



## yande

asfalloth said:


> Me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


And a very modest "me", I may add. Care to give us a few more details... Definitely looks like an Omega moment. Great shot!!


----------



## Surfrider

solesman said:


> Cheers Dave! I'm lucky with the lady for sure


It's Eric by the way, but no harm done


----------



## solesman

Sorry Eric. Got you confused with Dave aka Fire99. Whoops! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scamp007

solesman said:


> Sorry Eric. Got you confused with Dave aka Fire99. Whoops!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There's an Only Fools and Horses joke in there somewhere, isn't there Trigger? ;-)

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## solesman

But my name is Sean. Ok Dave 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Surfrider

"Swammy, swapppy, sams, swans, swanson... check her luggage... SAMSONITE, I was way off!"


----------



## GoonersMatt

.


----------



## iinsic

GoonersMatt said:


> New to the forum, but what the heck! Will post a shot with my AT sooner rather than later.


Welcome! So it sounds like you have decided on the AT over the PO XL. Excellent choice!


----------



## GoonersMatt

.


----------



## Sri

First of, it's nice to see pictures of all you great people... Enjoyed browsing a few...

Not really sure what to post here as I don't really have great ones to the level I am seeing here... Shall try with a couple for now... Thank you...


----------



## Aradan

Just me


----------



## Surfrider

I also just posted this photo over in the "Explain your username..." thread, but figured I could add it here as well. For now, this is the closest thing to a "face photo" I'll be posting. I might be a little paranoid, I think. You know, government's out to get me, Google selling user data, etc. I'm mostly joking...








_Circa 2006_


----------



## iinsic

Surfrider said:


> I also just posted this photo over in the "Explain your username..." thread, but figured I could add it here as well. For now, this is the closest thing to a "face photo" I'll be posting. I might be a little paranoid, I think. You know, government's out to get me, Google selling user data, etc. I'm mostly joking...


Great photo. But no need to be afraid, though. If the government wanted to ID you, you've provided enough background to enable a decent PI, much less the super-sleuths of the NSA, to know your life's story. It's best if you simply sigh and "rest in the arms of the dragon." ;-)


----------



## Surfrider

iinsic said:


> Great photo. But no need to be afraid, though. If the government wanted to ID you, you've provided enough background to enable a decent PI, much less the super-sleuths of the NSA, to know your life's story. It's best if you simply sigh and "rest in the arms of the dragon." ;-)


Thanks and true, but I'm gonna make 'em work for their NSA paychecks


----------



## clintfca




----------



## Second Time

solesman said:


> But my name is Sean. Ok Dave
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


When did you guys start changing your names, what have you all been up to :think:


----------



## Muddy250

Sri said:


> First of, it's nice to see pictures of all you great people... Enjoyed browsing a few...
> 
> Not really sure what to post here as I don't really have great ones to the level I am seeing here... Shall try with a couple for now... Thank you...


Good to see you Sri. Sharp as ever my man.


----------



## Muddy250

One more at the top of Cragg Vale, much vaunted longest continuous gradient in the country. Not much of a climb really as it goes, doesn't live up to the hype and on the Tour de France route sheet it's not even been classified! Still I did it anyway, but there are far worse hills to ride up round here.


----------



## iinsic

Muddy250 said:


> One more at the top of Cragg Vale, much vaunted longest continuous gradient in the country. Not much of a climbs really as it goes, doesn't live up to the hype and on the Tour de France route sheet it's not even been classified! Still I did it anyway, but there are far worse hills to ride up round here.


Actually, it looks pretty steep to me ... like you're at a 90º angle. ;-)


----------



## Sri

Same here Chris... Many many thanks... Cheers Sri



Muddy250 said:


> Good to see you Sri. Sharp as ever my man.


----------



## OTX

Me wearing my PO 2201.50. Can never get sick of that watch


----------



## mitadoc

SMP 2531.80

Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6012X using Tapatalk


----------



## Muddy250

iinsic said:


> Actually, it looks pretty steep to me ... like you're at a 90º angle. ;-)


I see what happened there... tapatalk .. damn you tapatalk ...


----------



## ARMYAV8R

Me and my 1969 Speedmaster Professional getting ready to fly my last combat mission in Iraq.


----------



## Silver Goat

My Son and I late into Day 2 of the 3 day Rally New England at the base of Mt Equinox in VT. Have a 5 day Rally in July this summer if anybody is looking to do a road trip. Martinsburg WV to Pueblo CO. It's all for fun and bragging rights. PM if you want some more info I think 9 spots are left out of 80. Info is here, Fundraiser for the ACP Accelerated Cure Project for MS. Last year we raised over $96000.00 for Camp Sunshine at Sebago Lake Maine http://www.rallynorthamerica.com/node/13

Mods I hope am not breaking the rules her buy posting this here. Just sharing a good time for good cause. Any street legal and insured vehicle is welcome, we will be following RT 50 West. Hotels are booked just need to make your reservations


----------



## Silver Goat

Here are 3 of us overlooking the monastery as the fog is rolling in towards the top of skyline dr.


----------



## Silver Goat

This Picture is for John Wilson because I know he love his Pontiacs. I seem to of gone off topic combining my passion for car and time pieces together here. Mods if I need to delete my post let me know and I will take care of it. 


Thanks and Sorry for the derail.


----------



## RileyM

ARMYAV8R said:


> Me and my 1969 Speedmaster Professional getting ready to fly my last combat mission in Iraq.


I love this. That's a watch with some serious character, and I imagine has been your companion in some great stories


----------



## Iwan




----------



## Anatoly

Keeping it fresh...
Haven't been in here a while, mostly lurking in the dives forum, time to make an appearance and say "hello".
A few recent shots:


----------



## armenta

Hello everyone,
I'm fairly new to the forum. I just purchased my first Omega last week. The Omega Seamaster Aqua Terra Chronograph GMT. I'm now going to start hunting for vintage Seamasters.

The pic is of me and my fiancé.


----------



## Fire99

armenta said:


> Hello everyone,
> I'm fairly new to the forum. I just purchased my first Omega last week. The Omega Seamaster Aqua Terra Chronograph GMT. I'm now going to start hunting for vintage Seamasters.
> 
> The pic is of me and my fiancé.
> 
> View attachment 1467753


Welcome to the club!


----------



## Monocrom

armenta said:


> Hello everyone,
> I'm fairly new to the forum. I just purchased my first Omega last week. The Omega Seamaster Aqua Terra Chronograph GMT. I'm now going to start hunting for vintage Seamasters.
> 
> The pic is of me and my fiancé.
> 
> View attachment 1467753


Nice background for the pic. :-!


----------



## Kid_A

awesome grill))


Anatoly said:


> Keeping it fresh...
> Haven't been in here a while, mostly lurking in the dives forum, time to make an appearance and say "hello".
> A few recent shots:


----------



## Skv

Me and my girlfriend.


----------



## adisurya

me with my AT8500

my girlfriend made this pic for me some times ago when i needed luck










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimithesaint

Me and the mrs!!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## macotono

Salud.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

Nice to put a face to a name Jimi 



Jimithesaint said:


> Me and the mrs!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zaxsingh

Anatoly said:


> Keeping it fresh...
> Haven't been in here a while, mostly lurking in the dives forum, time to make an appearance and say "hello".
> A few recent shots:


Hi, wats the watch in the last pic? Wats the diameter like ... Looks pretty hefty ... Just the way I like my time pieces.


----------



## asadtiger

armenta said:


> Hello everyone,
> I'm fairly new to the forum. I just purchased my first Omega last week. The Omega Seamaster Aqua Terra Chronograph GMT. I'm now going to start hunting for vintage Seamasters.
> 
> The pic is of me and my fiancé.
> 
> View attachment 1467753


very cute and sweet couple Sir..you both look lovely together..congrats on the fantastic watch purchase too  absolutely a grail-worthy purchase


----------



## yande

My discovery of this pic even surprised me about my WIS'Dom. Circa 1970's

Those Jeans even had a name, alas I have forgotten. BUT, what was that watch???????????????????



OKay, Some 40 years later... God I miss those crystal clear eyes... (They drove women crazy!) today, I'd even trade my PO 2201 for them.


----------



## asadtiger

Me and my smp gmt today.


----------



## Anatoly

This is my 2003 Omega SMP Chronograph 2598.80, diameter 42mm, looks larger because of the angle.


zaxsingh said:


> Hi, wats the watch in the last pic? Wats the diameter like ... Looks pretty hefty ... Just the way I like my time pieces.


----------



## omega2915

I'm on the left. I was wearing a Speedmaster 2998-4 at the time&#8230;.should have gotten a pocket shot but wasn't thinking clearly.


----------



## davidpg

The kid and I last summer...don't have any other pics of me! And the Scirocco photobombed us.


----------



## omega2915

davidpg said:


> The kid and I last summer...don't have any other pics of me! And the Scirocco photobombed us.
> 
> View attachment 1518863


You got everything but the Speedmaster in the shot. Great photo.


----------



## Jimithesaint

solesman said:


> Nice to put a face to a name Jimi


Nice 1 dan!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rusty427

We call them Holden Monaro, an Aussie muscle car, nice to see. |>



Silver Goat said:


> Here are 3 of us overlooking the monastery as the fog is rolling in towards the top of skyline dr.


----------



## Panzer Applehusky

Pastels are fun ^^


----------



## swiftgs

Jelle86 said:


> Me and my girlfriend.


Looks familiar! I studied there from 2002-2005  Left the navy about 1,5 years ago (happens when you're participate in a exchange program with Norway )


----------



## ChromeFreeDisco

So I haven't dressed up for this pic - me with my Time Computer II.









Here it is in action:


----------



## yande

ChromeFreeDisco said:


> So I haven't dressed up for this pic - me with my Time Computer II.


I still shudder when I see that magnet approach the watch.. Old habits...

Great Vid CFD!! Well done. Though you needn't have dressed up for us... One question.. How do you set the date?


----------



## ChromeFreeDisco

yande said:


> I still shudder when I see that magnet approach the watch.. Old habits...
> 
> Great Vid CFD!! Well done. Though you needn't have dressed up for us... One question.. How do you set the date?


I've had so many people ask that I've made another video especially!


----------



## catlover

MZhammer said:


> Well now that I am a new Omega owner I can happily add my mug shot! Here I am moments before falling out of a plane in Switzerland...
> View attachment 451027
> 
> And here I am tossing a few back with some pals (I'm in the glasses)
> View attachment 451030


looks so nice bro
may i know bro what u do with that blue uniform please?
falling out of a plan make me envy


----------



## iinsic

catlover said:


> looks so nice bro
> may i know bro what u do with that blue uniform please?
> falling out of a plan make me envy


Seriously? That post is more than three years old. Why not just PM your query? You're more likely to get an answer.


----------



## catlover

iinsic said:


> Seriously? That post is more than three years old. Why not just PM your query? You're more likely to get an answer.


thanks for ur suggested. I appreciate it 

i'm new at this forum.


----------



## iinsic

catlover said:


> thanks for ur suggested. I appreciate it
> 
> i'm new at this forum.


Welcome to the Omega Forum! Feel free to post a photo of yourself here. :-!


----------



## catlover

iinsic said:


> Welcome to the Omega Forum! Feel free to post a photo of yourself here. :-!


thank u sir i appreciate it 
but sorry i can't post a photo of me coz it's privacy


----------



## yande

catlover said:


> thank u sir i appreciate it
> but sorry i can't post a photo of me coz it's privacy


Why is it that the 'privacy' ones always ask the 'private' questions. BTW, why do you call yourself catlover, "catlover?"


----------



## catlover

yande said:


> Why is it that the 'privacy' ones always ask the 'private' questions. BTW, why do you call yourself catlover, "catlover?"


i love cat. I have 3 cats.


----------



## AlexMachine

This is me. Few years ago in Bangkok after some serius shopping. I was starving and then I found this nice doughnut shop, rasberry and blueberry.
Seiko "Spork" was my travel watch.


----------



## iinsic

AlexMachine said:


> This is me. Few years ago in Bangkok after some serius shopping. I was starving and then I found this nice doughnut shop, rasberry and blueberry.
> Seiko "Spork" was my travel watch.


Went all the way to Thailand to have a Dunkin Donut. How exotic! ;-)


----------



## Surfrider

iinsic said:


> Went all the way to Thailand to have a Dunkin Donut. How exotic! ;-)


Granted it's not exactly a Thai specialty, but he _is_ from Finland :-d

Now for me, formerly having New England as my territory for work and there being a DD off every exit in Massachusetts, that's a different story. I was actually in a DD one time and took a photo of one right across the street!


----------



## AlexMachine

iinsic said:


> Went all the way to Thailand to have a Dunkin Donut. How exotic! ;-)


Didn´t find any other "food" there, at least at that floor of MBK. 
Usually I eat what locals eat, street food etc, but... I was really hungry, this place was crowded with Thai people (And no we don´t have DD in Finland... so it was "Exotic" )
By the way, the best Thai food I have ever had, was 02.00 in the mornign, in BKK with my Finnish friend and his Thai husband, under some old bridge, by the river, shaggy old buildings and me and her were only farangs there. Unbelievable oysters, different fish, tom yam goong and Singha of cource. Some Thai family had their living room in 1st floor as a bar/restaurat.


----------



## yande

AlexMachine said:


> Didn´t find any other "food" there, at least at that floor of MBK.
> Usually I eat what locals eat, street food etc, but... I was really hungry, this place was crowded with Thai people (And no we don´t have DD in Finland... so it was "Exotic" )
> By the way, the best Thai food I have ever had, was 02.00 in the mornign, in BKK with my Finnish friend and his Thai husband, under some old bridge, by the river, shaggy old buildings and me and her were only farangs there. Unbelievable oysters, different fish, tom yam goong and Singha of cource. Some Thai family had their living room in 1st floor as a bar/restaurant.


Now that is what I call exotic. Like you perhaps Alex, my best remembered meals have not been digested in 5 star, "hatted" restaurants. I can still smell and visualise, a warm summer night, around midnight, we've been up to our hips in water with a light, a hand held net, catching prawns. We lit the fire, boiled the water, cooked the prawns and had them on fresh buttered white bread. The heat of the prawns melting the butter.... Nothing special, apart from when you can smell the water, feel the sand under your feet, and have a laugh as you eat some of the finest sea food in the world..


----------



## yande

catlover said:


> i love cat. I have 3 cats.


You may like this article that has been doing the rounds in Australia this week. I heard about it on the radio and immediately thought of you.

Australia's first cat cafe opens

All the best


----------



## catlover

wow thats cool!!

thx u so much sir yande for ur information 
i appreciate it.

i just wondering the cafe so cute coz many cats there.
sure i'll be happy if going to cafe.


----------



## catlover

hallo nick_sixx

r u like cat too?
ur live in australia right so r u ever visit that cafe?


----------



## asadtiger

AlexMachine said:


> Didn´t find any other "food" there, at least at that floor of MBK.
> Usually I eat what locals eat, street food etc, but... I was really hungry, this place was crowded with Thai people (And no we don´t have DD in Finland... so it was "Exotic" )
> By the way, the best Thai food I have ever had, was 02.00 in the mornign, in BKK with my Finnish friend and his Thai husband, under some old bridge, by the river, shaggy old buildings and me and her were only farangs there. Unbelievable oysters, different fish, tom yam goong and Singha of cource. Some Thai family had their living room in 1st floor as a bar/restaurat.


True that sir....I was in Thailand a few times,wonderful place,but seriously the best meal I had was really the cheapest meal of my life...it was seafood and rice in curry and tasted unbelievable in this super small place with the few people running it for working people who have no time for elaborate meals and man it was the best food I ever had in Thailand and cost barely a few cents...seriously,unbelievable how little it cost and how amazing it was.


----------



## nick_sixx

catlover said:


> hallo nick_sixx
> 
> r u like cat too?
> ur live in australia right so r u ever visit that cafe?


I live in Australia, and I have a cat.

I hate it, though


----------



## catlover

nick_sixx said:


> I live in Australia, and I have a cat.
> 
> I hate it, though


ur cat female or male?


----------



## nick_sixx

catlover said:


> ur cat female or male?


Male. His name is Michael and he is a knobhead.


----------



## catlover

i like michael 
he is cute.


----------



## catlover

nick_sixx said:


> Male. His name is Michael and he is a knobhead.


so cute 
please give it to me 
i'm kidding. lol


----------



## DaveW

Hard to believe it's mid August. With my baby girl walking the dog.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catlover

DaveW said:


> Hard to believe it's mid August. With my baby girl walking the dog.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


ur kid is cute 
may i know how old she is please?


----------



## iinsic

DaveW said:


> Hard to believe it's mid August. With my baby girl walking the dog.


Especially with the two of you wearing heavy coats! I hate to think what you'll be wearing in January.

P.S. - Beautiful little girl, Dave. I think I know who rules your roost. ;-)


----------



## DaveW

iinsic said:


> Especially with the two of you wearing heavy coats! I hate to think what you'll be wearing in January.
> 
> P.S. - Beautiful little girl, Dave. I think I know who rules your roost. ;-)


Cheers Rob. You're right she has me constantly wrapped round her little finger

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## poppydog

DaveW said:


> Hard to believe it's mid August. With my baby girl walking the dog.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great picture; makes me miss those times when mine were that age. Enjoy this time.


----------



## DaveW

poppydog said:


> Great picture; makes me miss those times when mine were that age. Enjoy this time.


I savour every moment. Time just goes too fast!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

Great shot dave  She is a beauty too. Are you near Carn Brea in that shot?



DaveW said:


> Hard to believe it's mid August. With my baby girl walking the dog.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveW

solesman said:


> Great shot dave  She is a beauty too. Are you near Carn Brea in that shot?


Cheers Dan, yeh I'm at the top of it 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yande

DaveW said:


> I savour every moment. Time just goes too fast!


I noticed and commented on your daughter Dave, as She just looked so much like mine did, a rare few years ago...

Savoir every moment, NOW, for I have not been able to savoir mine for some years..(Need I say more, then, she has done well. Regardless....)

This is she.. (She started this Web site at 11)

VooMusic Savannah Tindiglia


----------



## ddldave

With glasses and without hair









With hair and no glasses.


----------



## MR CARDOSO

in the office.
with my New De Ville Prestige...


----------



## MR CARDOSO

!


----------



## solesman

Hell! I was bang on haha! The old compass is still working 



DaveW said:


> Cheers Dan, yeh I'm at the top of it
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikewichPro

My Girlfriend my Speedmaster and Me at the aquarium!



Mike.


----------



## Muddy250

Missus snapped me on holiday in Wells last week.

PO


----------



## Rxlando21

This is me and my cutie on vacation this summer in Cozumel


----------



## catlover

Rxlando21 said:


> View attachment 1623604
> 
> 
> This is me and my cutie on vacation this summer in Cozumel


i like her sunglasses.
btw her face is similar with u.
so she is u'r distiny. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iinsic

catlover said:


> i like her sunglasses.
> btw her face is similar with u.
> so she is u'r distiny.


Are you certain Rxlando21 is not the woman in that photo? In America, it is more common for women to refer to their men as "cutie" than vice versa. :think:


----------



## catlover

iinsic said:


> Are you certain Rxlando21 is not the woman in that photo? In America, it is more common for women to refer to their men as "cutie" than vice versa. :think:


thank u sir for the information that u gave to me.
i appreciate it 

n than i open Rxlando21 WUS profile n he wrote he's a man.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rxlando21

catlover said:


> i like her sunglasses.
> btw her face is similar with u.
> so she is u'r distiny.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you! I've been told she looks like me before!


----------



## Rxlando21

iinsic said:


> Are you certain Rxlando21 is not the woman in that photo? In America, it is more common for women to refer to their men as "cutie" than vice versa. :think:


Nope I'm the guy in the picture haha.


----------



## catlover

Rxlando21 said:


> Thank you! I've been told she looks like me before!


u'r welcome 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catlover

Dokbrick said:


> Here I am with my child. (Pre Omega Madness  )
> 
> View attachment 1144155


i like u'r kid 

big size n nice color.
just wondering if i hug this dog the dog will be warm my soul.
coz i love dog n cat,

so may u share more picture please?
(i mean u'r dog)

thx u 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## partypooper

MikewichPro said:


> My Girlfriend my Speedmaster and Me at the aquarium!
> 
> 
> 
> Mike.


You clearly have great taste in watches _and _women


----------



## Shaunie_007

This was about a year ago, but due to school and work I haven't gotten out much to take any recent pictures. My fiancé and I at the Cheesecake factory in Thousand Oaks, CA.


----------



## ddldave

Last year's State Fair, I won this nose glass thing that you put on your face.


----------



## jopex

Wife, kid and me on last vacation. I was wearing U1, sorry no pics with my Omegas.


----------



## amartolos

with my PO.


----------



## nick_sixx

amartolos said:


> with my PO.


That's so cool that you met Cyclops from X-Men!


----------



## batman1345

amartolos said:


> with my PO.


αρχοντας λεμε...


----------



## amartolos

batman1345 said:


> αρχοντας λεμε...


Να εισαι καλα φιλε μου!!!:-!


----------



## camb66




----------



## RDK

In Dubai, last April.
PO XL on the wrist.


----------



## weirdestwizard

Cold day out with forestry with the SMPc


----------



## aero100




----------



## Rick_james




----------



## openwheelracing

Wife and I in Paris. Anyone can guess the location?


----------



## nick_sixx

openwheelracing said:


> Wife and I in Paris. Anyone can guess the location?


Paris


----------



## timmyj

nick_sixx said:


> Paris


Hehe!


----------



## RDK

openwheelracing said:


> Wife and I in Paris. Anyone can guess the location?


Sacré-Coeur

Verstuurd vanaf mijn XT1032 met Tapatalk


----------



## openwheelracing

Good one. 

Anyway it is the spot from movie Midnight in Paris.


----------



## DaveW

openwheelracing said:


> Good one.
> 
> Anyway it is the spot from movie Midnight in Paris.


Doh, I was gonna say Paris!


----------



## usfpaul82

My daughter and I on Halloween night.









Me and the wifey


----------



## solesman




----------



## DaveW

Great beard Dan


----------



## Buchmann69

I enjoyed this thread, nice to see some faces.

View attachment wd018wdw201416084501396.jpeg

Not sure what took me so long, but here I am with my family and a couple of friends...
My older son Joseph is ten.
My wife Julissa originally from Venezuela is wearing in omega seamaster on black perlon.
My name is Rob, originally from New York, now living in Arkansas and my Orange PO is hiding behind Chip, or is it Dale?
My younger son Robert is 7.
Cheers all.


----------



## Monocrom

That one is Chip. Dale is the one with the buck tooth.


----------



## solesman

Beard in full flow!! :-d


----------



## solesman

Buchmann69 said:


> I enjoyed this thread, nice to see some faces.
> 
> View attachment 2247898
> 
> Not sure what took me so long, but here I am with my family and a couple of friends...
> My older son Joseph is ten.
> My wife Julissa originally from Venezuela is wearing in omega seamaster on black perlon.
> My name is Rob, originally from New York, now living in Arkansas and my Orange PO is hiding behind Chip, or is it Dale?
> My younger son Robert is 7.
> Cheers all.


Nice to see your face Rob


----------



## Fire99

solesman said:


> Beard in full flow!! :-d


Looking good Dan- I would love to grow a beard but the job doesn't allow it.


----------



## DaveW

Fire99 said:


> Looking good Dan- I would love to grow a beard but the job doesn't allow it.


Me too. I have 20 days, twice a year to try and grow as much of a beard as I can before I go back to work and have to shave it off. So this is about as long as my beard can ever get as tomorrow it's coming off 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fire99

Lol! Exactly what I do every time I get time off
Nice Smith- just about to start my workout so I don't feel so guilty about tipping a few pints tonight


----------



## DaveW

Fire99 said:


> Lol! Exactly what I do every time I get time off
> Nice Smith- just about to start my workout so I don't feel so guilty about tipping a few pints tonight


I've seen your gym and was very jealous indeed. I'd love a set up like that at home
I don't usually use the smith machine but I turned my ankle whilst running earlier this week so been trying to maintain my gym routine without too much strain on my ankle.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fire99

DaveW said:


> I've seen your gym and was very jealous indeed. I'd love a set up like that at home
> I don't usually use the smith machine but I turned my ankle whilst running earlier this week so been trying to maintain my gym routine without too much strain on my ankle.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was wondering if you were doing legs- looked like a few to many plates for shoulders


----------



## iinsic

I haven't put anything up in a while. This was Christmas Day, at dinner. Weather was a tad cooler ... only about 72ºF. ;-) Unfortunately, I wasn't wearing an Omega ... hope that isn't held against me. :think:


----------



## Vancouver.Time

Fun thread! Im new to WUS, so I suppose this is a great way to introduce myself!
-Jeremy


----------



## absenth

Here's my good side.








Just kidding, here's a more serious one.


----------



## Vlance

My wife and I:


----------



## HiggsBoson

This is me getting some R&R on holiday in Lanzarote.


----------



## BHL

In Caribbean with my Planet Ocean.


----------



## Archronosx

Hugh Jackman?


----------



## solesman

I thought you would of had spikey hair at least!! :-d



spikeyadrian said:


> This is me getting some R&R on holiday in Lanzarote.


----------



## HiggsBoson

solesman said:


> I thought you would of had spikey hair at least!! :-d


I wish Dan, that fell out many a moon ago! 
I occasionally spike my armpit hair up but it's not a good look. :-d


----------



## asadtiger

May be this is too much of a close up but here is me with my smp gmt 2234.50


----------



## Aquavit

On the way up Alpe d'Huez wearing a chrono with acrylic crystal, sadly not my Speedy Pro though!


----------



## solesman

Aquavit said:


> On the way up Alpe d'Huez wearing a chrono with acrylic crystal, sadly not my Speedy Pro though!


Great photo sir! Your face reminds me of the pain I felt riding up the Alpe. What a feeling when you reach the top though eh?


----------



## Aquavit

solesman said:


> Great photo sir! Your face reminds me of the pain I felt riding up the Alpe. What a feeling when you reach the top though eh?


Yes, it doesn't feel that it's worth it on the way up though!


----------



## solesman

Aquavit said:


> Yes, it doesn't feel that it's worth it on the way up though!


Haha! I hear you on that score!


----------



## Los138

Me and my planet ocean on a maratac strap


----------



## davvman

I'm unable to find the Seamaster photo's thread, so:


----------



## Crhiss

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MattyMac

:think:


----------



## Munch520

Recently joined the club, received a 42mm PO yesterday, and the 2254 today. PO just wasn't my taste...sold it already, but the 2254 will definitely be one that I keep for the long haul.

















Myself and my wife on a kid-free date night in Naples 









And the whole fam - our boy is two with another due in August! Excuse the off topic watch (was wearing my Aquaracer in this pic)


----------



## DokDoom

"Objects in Mirrors Are Closer Than They Appear"


----------



## john wilson

This just in.


----------



## jfc

My girlfriend & I









My friend:








Speedmaster:








Also speedmaster:


----------



## Nasir Askar

Wearing my Rolex Air King. Wore Omega Seamaster Professional all day









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Surfrider

john wilson said:


> This just in.


Huge congrats! I'm not a 'stang guy or even a muscle car guy, but the new models (like yours) have such nice lines. Enjoy!


----------



## manman

Me and my brother...Just got the speedy the blue last week. Couldnt be happier with my decision. absolutely love the blue dial!!


----------



## jkleck

Non-Omega owner...yet. Have my eye on the Aqua Terra but can't decide between the silver, blue, or black dial.
View attachment DSC_3146.jpg


----------



## iinsic

jkleck said:


> Non-Omega owner...yet. Have my eye on the Aqua Terra but can't decide between the silver, blue, or black dial.


Kinda looks like Playa del Carmen. As for agonizing over _which_ AT, welcome to the club. Most of us have struggled with the dial color choices. I've owned a grey, an opaline silver, a Skyfall blue, and now finally another opaline. I was a serial owner, but quite a few have more than one color in their collection.


----------



## jkleck

iinsic said:


> Kinda looks like Playa del Carmen. As for agonizing over _which_ AT, welcome to the club. Most of us have struggled with the dial color choices. I've owned a grey, an opaline silver, a Skyfall blue, and now finally another opaline. I was a serial owner, but quite a few have more than one color in their collection.


Very close...actually it's in Cancun. We love that entire area from Cancun to Tulum.

So, is it safe to assume you like the opaline best? It seems to be the most formal, yet very versatile. The blue is unique and arguably the best blue of any watchmaker. The black is simply classic. Ugh!

It's a great problem to have though.

Maybe I need the golf version to have some green to go with this photo!


----------



## iinsic

jkleck said:


> Very close...actually it's in Cancun. We love that entire area from Cancun to Tulum.
> 
> So, is it safe to assume you like the opaline best? It seems to be the most formal, yet very versatile. The blue is unique and arguably the best blue of any watchmaker. The black is simply classic. Ugh!


Daughters!!!! You should buy all three ... small recompense for the many worries those two will give you. ;-)


----------



## Surfrider

jkleck said:


> Non-Omega owner...yet. Have my eye on the Aqua Terra but can't decide between the silver, blue, or black dial.





iinsic said:


> ...As for agonizing over _which_ AT, welcome to the club. Most of us have struggled with the dial color choices. I've owned a grey, an opaline silver, a Skyfall blue, and now finally another opaline. I was a serial owner, but quite a few have more than one color in their collection.


You have a beautiful family, jkleck. It was always the blue for me, but I'll admit, when I went to the boutique and tried on all three, I wavered a little. I wanted all three. I think my 2nd choice would've been the Opaline. I'm not big on white dialers usually, but that Opaline was a beauty. I also agree that almost no one can beat the blue of the teak dial Aqua Terra. I think the Opaline looks the best on those with slightly darker skin tones. I like the subtle contrast.


----------



## jkleck

Surfrider said:


> You have a beautiful family, jkleck. It was always the blue for me, but I'll admit, when I went to the boutique and tried on all three, I wavered a little. I wanted all three. I think my 2nd choice would've been the Opaline. I'm not big on white dialers usually, but that Opaline was a beauty. I also agree that almost no one can beat the blue of the teak dial Aqua Terra. I think the Opaline looks the best on those with slightly darker skin tones. I like the subtle contrast.


I think I'm getting the blue. If ever there's a manufacturer that got the blue right, it's Omega. it's so neutral, yet uniquely eye-catching.


----------



## jkleck

Surfrider said:


> You have a beautiful family, jkleck. It was always the blue for me, but I'll admit, when I went to the boutique and tried on all three, I wavered a little. I wanted all three. I think my 2nd choice would've been the Opaline. I'm not big on white dialers usually, but that Opaline was a beauty. I also agree that almost no one can beat the blue of the teak dial Aqua Terra. I think the Opaline looks the best on those with slightly darker skin tones. I like the subtle contrast.


Thanks for the compliment as well. I'm a lucky guy. My wife might kill me if she knew I posted that photo. It doesn't do her justice, but it's such a fun pic that captures how we view each other.


----------



## iinsic

jkleck said:


> I think I'm getting the blue. If ever there's a manufacturer that got the blue right, it's Omega. it's so neutral, yet uniquely eye-catching.


I think you've made the right choice. Hard to argue with the Skyfall blue ... arguably the best-looking blue dial watch out there. :-!


----------



## Sri

In New York City... Wearing Planet Ocean 2500D...


----------



## tuyenngocpham

Yeah, that was little me like 10 years ago...

IMG_3930 by Mr.Tuyền, on Flickr


----------



## AdironDoc




----------



## OmegaSMPMan

Me and my best mate on a nice winters day


----------



## om3ga_fan

Sent from a Payphone


----------



## AlexMachine

I went to barber shop today and told "take 3 and 6 mm from sides..." And before I had time to say anything else, she took 6mm from the top also... Well... I feel kind of naked. Last time I had cut like this was when I went to military service, and that was 1990


----------



## TheChairman

A sizable proportion of people in this thread has excellent potential as future bond villains.

Chairman Mayo


----------



## Monocrom

TheChairman said:


> A sizable proportion of people in this thread has excellent potential as future bond villains.
> 
> Chairman Mayo


Sadly, not one is the latest generation Pussy Galore.... And she wore a great watch! Even better than Bond's.


----------



## took

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## B in NY

Lake George NY.









Some free time in Greece:


----------



## CellestinoHernendes

Hi all, here's a picture of me;









My current Omega, an early 1970's Seamaster;









I will also be adding the SPECTRE edition SM300MC very soon, simply waiting for the jewellers to contact me when they take receipt of it.


----------



## took

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## jkid1911

I'd like to take this opportunity to thank everyone that has posted a photo or more of themselves, their families and furry friends too. You folks are lookin' good, THANK YOU!


----------



## john wilson




----------



## poppydog

Don't get it! Picture of yellow car and no words:-s


----------



## john wilson

poppydog said:


> Don't get it! Picture of yellow car and no words:-s


Dear PD
My 2015 Mustang in the night. Backdrop Cleveland...founded: 1796. Beauty needs no words.
JW

P.S. It's a Yankee thing.


----------



## CellestinoHernendes

Nice!


----------



## MR CARDOSO

nice... "Face".


----------



## poppydog

My 2008 Micra in the snow


----------



## wx_073

Hi there, thats me and my sweatheart Abigail,


----------



## MJM

...


----------



## Ben.McDonald7

Finally have a photo showing me wearing one of my Omegas. Took this picture with my wonderful girlfriend this Thanksgiving.


----------



## WWJBD

john wilson said:


>


Well if were posting Mustangs...

Here's my Toy...2015 Performance Pack, Premium EB. It looks very nice next to my X5 which is also white/black wheels!








*...and since this is what this thread is actually for: me and the wifey! No Omega...but I think its a nice piece *b-);-)


----------



## durhamcockney

This is me in strongman competition a couple of months ago.










Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## WWJBD

durhamcockney said:


> This is me in strongman competition a couple of months ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


That is ridiculously awesome!


----------



## took

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## nick_sixx

My two loves on each of my arms - girlfriend on the right; Speedy on the left.

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## Janiman

nick_sixx said:


> My two loves on each of my arms - girlfriend on the right; Speedy on the left.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


The tuxedo speedy combo looks absolutely awesome. 
Never seen it before.
But also congrats to your other love on the other arm. ;-)

Cheers, Janiman


----------



## Monocrom

nick_sixx said:


> My two loves on each of my arms - girlfriend on the right; Speedy on the left.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


Ah! Mr. Bond, we meet at last.

(Well, Craig is going to retire very soon from the role. So, they're gonna need a new one.)


----------



## nick_sixx

Monocrom said:


> Ah! Mr. Bond, we meet at last.
> 
> (Well, Craig is going to retire very soon from the role. So, they're gonna need a new one.)


If only I could act!

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## El-Bonedeedo

Cool we have so many classy members


----------



## MattyMac

View attachment 6414689


----------



## KayGee

I don't see many that look like me.


----------



## jasonkn88

My wife and I during Christmas. Of course, my Snoopy on my wrist b-)









And then me in my work environment


----------



## AshUK

Seeing as it seems customary to have a Mustang in shot, here's me when I collected mine in the summer.... it's a little bit colder in WA now unfortunately....



Cheers

Ash


----------



## MR CARDOSO

AshUK said:


> Seeing as _*it seems customary*_ to have a Mustang in shot, here's me when I collected mine in the summer.... it's a little bit colder in WA now unfortunately....
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ash


...yes.. it seems to be.

(but where is mine? )


----------



## haiku




----------



## citjet




----------



## MrNurse




----------



## took

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## auditd0rk

New member here. Not a lot of pics of me (was pretty camera shy before losing about 50 lbs), but here's a selfie:










A couple days after this pic I bought my very first Omega watch -- a gorgeous Planet Ocean 8500.


----------



## eacast

Hi.


----------



## TeeRite

My wife and I at her office Christmas party.


----------



## marcallain

My ugly mug.


----------



## KayGee

took said:


> View attachment 6811138
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


What kind of knot is that? I've never seen that one before. Is it just a full windsor turned around backward? I'm interested!!


----------



## iinsic

KayGee said:


> What kind of knot is that? I've never seen that one before. Is it just a full windsor turned around backward? I'm interested!!


I haven't worn a necktie in almost 15 years, so I didn't even notice the knot. Very unusual. Bet it takes a while in the morning. :think:


----------



## took

KayGee said:


> What kind of knot is that? I've never seen that one before. Is it just a full windsor turned around backward? I'm interested!!


This is a Trinity Knot, always gets a positive reaction when worn. Also, while it appears difficult to tie, it's not nearly as hard as would lead one to believe. I normally wear the traditional full windsor, but when I am able to wear a tie with lines that'll match up this is a must.










iinsic said:


> I haven't worn a necktie in almost 15 years, so I didn't even notice the knot. Very unusual. Bet it takes a while in the morning. :think:


Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## cuthbert

Guess the watch.


----------



## Brookcal

Years ago when all I needed was a G-Shock and a sense of adventure...


----------



## elconquistador

Reported. Sorry, no guns. 'merica.


----------



## meganfox17

Diehard Omega Fan coz' da name's Megan. Peace !






Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Civilguy007

This is one of my favorite shots of me wearing a tux and my SM 300 MC...










Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Civilguy007

Just in case you missed it...









Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## rwbenjey

Speedy Pro


----------



## Picassovegas

Vicc what is the vintage Omega your wearing with the original band? It is gold? Can you post a current pic of this watch?


----------



## Picassovegas

Nixx are you a professional model?


----------



## mharris660

From the arctic to 120 feet down on a WWII wreck, my watches get around.


----------



## Picassovegas

Steve Jobs Photo.


----------



## ddldave

Me in a suit.


----------



## Manojrc

I'll play ( self portrait or selfie as they say )


----------



## Ofacertainage

Taken in Paris, on my 75th birthday a couple of years ago.


----------



## Slash-5

An oldie but goodie. With the Seamaster:









More current one from a fashion shoot, with the Hamilton:


----------



## jasonkn88

Here is an updated picture of me:

My corpsman and I while at work. A picture of me all cleaned up and rocking the Snoopy with the wife.


----------



## richnyc

Last year in May, on a ferry to Koh Lanta, with my fiancee who took the picture... And I know, that watch on my hand is not my Seamaster, yet... I hope I am not disqualified to post here because of it


----------



## smileymiwo

Removed.


----------



## dinexus

Winter solstice ride with my SMPO.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kit.

Not sure if its OK for me to post here since I don't own an omega yet (saving for a speedy pro) but I do spend a bit of time here browsing. 

edit: will post when i actually own one


----------



## horrij1

A coworker took this picture, was thinking of growing a moustache, wanted a preview of how it might look.


----------



## yessir69

Decided it would be a good idea to try on women's sunglasses...


----------



## CJKOLCUN

Wife and I in Boone, NC last weekend to go skiing.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaytonaRik

My good self gigging last weekend (Feb 11th) complete with my Speedy!


----------



## Leonine




----------



## Holy Moley

From a time when law enforcement was not hated


----------



## Ssunnylee24

I'm new. I wore my fois for 1hr n found out it wasnt working so I sent it in for service.


----------



## iinsic

Ssunnylee24 said:


> I'm new. I wore my fois for 1hr n found out it wasnt working so I sent it in for service.


I'm assuming you fully wound it before shipping it off for service? :think:


----------



## highbob

In honor of my SMPc, I wore a matching tee. Respect.

Nice to meet everyone-highbob.


----------



## highbob

If I'd known I'd be posting a picture, I'd have shaved. Honest.


----------



## iinsic

highbob said:


> If I'd known I'd be posting a picture, I'd have shaved. Honest.


That's what we all say. But who are we kidding? ;-)


----------



## cdw63

Family get together


----------



## Rahul718

The wife and I. I'm sporting the Speedy Pro which I have since sold


----------



## Flaernurse

Hello...new to the forum. Wore the SMP to work for the win!


----------



## Flaernurse

Hmmmmm.....how do I fix that?


----------



## knezz

Greetings lads


----------



## flyingcamel




----------



## Dougiebaby

On a ship sailing the Mediterranean with my trusty SMP 300c


----------



## Mtnmansa

Hi , bearded dragon here from a while back, new to the forum.


----------



## wilfreb

SMPc









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## MFB71

Don't think in all these years I have posted on this thread.









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Btreichel87

My wife to be and I... Along with our fur baby. 


















To beard or not to beard? That is the question.


----------



## iinsic

Btreichel87 said:


> To beard or not to beard? That is the question.


And only your fiancée has the answer ... if you're smart. ;-)


----------



## Dougiebaby

Did I mention that I really like watches...

View attachment 12501055


----------



## Vicc

Picassovegas said:


> Vicc what is the vintage Omega your wearing with the original band? It is gold? Can you post a current pic of this watch?


Oh my god sorry it's been so long but if you ever stumble upon this comment here it is.
https://i.imgur.com/JohNnAy.jpg


----------



## dinexus

My buddy Max shot this today after a Sinn GTG, wearing my PO GMT.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knezz

River cruise with my AT


----------



## took

Enjoying Miami!









Success is no accident. ...


----------



## mato123




----------



## dinexus

Vacation on Lombok, running the AT Good Planet on a 22mm rubber NATO. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex_TA

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Colin G

mato123 said:


> View attachment 12590159


Bob, is that you?


----------



## HiggsBoson

Alex_TA said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi Alex, nice to be able to put a name to the face mate! :-!


----------



## iinsic

spikeyadrian said:


> Hi Alex, nice to be able to put a name to the face mate! :-!


Or a face to the name, as the case might be. ;-)


----------



## HiggsBoson

iinsic said:


> Or a face to the name, as the case might be. ;-)


I think it works that way too Rob! :-d


----------



## Alex_TA

iinsic said:


> Or a face to the name, as the case might be. ;-)


This thread reminded me:
- Darling, what do you love about me more: my beautiful face or my amazing body?
- Your sense of humor, darling.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDPNY




----------



## Falcon15e

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JayPaper

Cooperstown, NY, 2012. No, I'm not Charlie Sheen.


----------



## beowulfpt

My darker side...


----------



## beowulfpt

(dupe post)

Edit... Might as well use it for another photo...


----------



## iinsic

beowulfpt said:


> My darker side...





beowulfpt said:


> (dupe post)
> 
> Edit... Might as well use it for another photo...


Are you just bashful?


----------



## troutbumblake

The wife and I attending a wedding this past summer. No Omega yet, Speedy Pro to come!


----------



## Aussie Paul

Paul here from Melbourne, Australian. Just got Omega #2 and decided to join the club 
Planet Ocean 8900. Love it.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ac921ol

Finally. You guys see me mug

Pictures of us traveling and picture of our life now.

Little bit of a change, lol

Rome, Peru, Venice, Belgium, Hawaii, Missouri and Home (DC)










Instagram
wrist_watch_repeat


----------



## Sloopjohnb

OK, at last. My daughter and I at „James Bond Rock“ in Thailand two weeks ago. And yes, that is the SM300 Trilogy LE I am wearing.


----------



## checkjuan2

My peanut and I at her daddy-daughter dance. 42mm 2500D PO.


----------



## checkjuan2

Same peanut, older, more gigantic, uncomfortable 45.5 PO 8500 LOL:









... and goofing around at Old Navy with Mrs. CheckJuan2, no idea what I was wearing behind that coffee cup, it may have been during one of my temporary Apple Watch episodes of insanity:


----------



## solesman

Nice to meet you John. That place is on my to visit list. It looks stunning!



Sloopjohnb said:


> OK, at last. My daughter and I at „James Bond Rock" in Thailand two weeks ago. And yes, that is the SM300 Trilogy LE I am wearing.


----------



## solesman

September 2017 at the start of the Revolve24 road bike race at Brands Hatch race car circuit.


----------



## Sloopjohnb

solesman said:


> Nice to meet you John. That place is on my to visit list. It looks stunning!


Thanks Dan, and a very cool cycling pic of yours.

It was a nice place but completely overrun by tourists. We stayed in Khao Lak, to be recommended if you want it a little quieter than some of the other places. We did a few nice tours and loved the food, nice and spicy. And for me a few cold Singhas.


----------



## took

With my beautiful wife at a ball game....and then me with our Roxy Bear









Success is no accident. ...


----------



## knezz

Enjoining sunshine


----------



## CGP

Me and the GF on a tour of Fenway Park a couple of days before St. Patrick's Day this year. She's a big Red Sox fan. Go Royals here. It was cold AF that day, all weekend for that matter. I was wearing my Omega Seamaster GMT Chrono but you would have never known it underneath all those layers.


----------



## ARMYAV8R

This was me back in the day while flying for NASA Ames 92-95


----------



## iinsic

ARMYAV8R said:


> This was me back in the day while flying for NASA Ames 92-95


Nice Chet Donnelly cut.


----------



## phasemask

iinsic said:


> Nice Chet Donnelly cut.


I was about to say the exact same thing. That's the first thing I thought of when I saw his photo. Very cool picture aside from the Chet-ness.


----------



## asrar.merchant

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## took

Me









Time is a gift...


----------



## Aussie Paul

Omega Planet Ocean 8900, Titanium 
On Sydney Harbour Bridge


----------



## HiggsBoson

Aussie Paul said:


> Omega Planet Ocean 8900, Titanium
> On Sydney Harbour Bridge


Np Paul, not _that_ face! ;-)


----------



## Aussie Paul

Oh yep got it.
For my face think Pierce Brosnan (ish) 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## knezz

Real face


----------



## took

With my beautiful bride at Wild Adventures









Time is a gift...


----------



## bassplayrr

Here I am picking up my new Ploprof last weekend in Chicago. Ignore the Rolex Hulk I'm wearing in the photo.


----------



## Furball

Me and my wave-dial Seamaster in front of the last Blockbuster, where I live in Bend Oregon.


----------



## iinsic

Furball said:


> Me and my wave-dial Seamaster in front of the last Blockbuster, where I live in Bend Oregon.


Will your store inherit Russell Crowe's jockstrap from the now defunct Alaska store? ;-)


----------



## Pedronev85

Evening all, here's a pic of my beautiful wife and I along with the stunning PO 









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## ras47

Me and my Speedmaster co-axial (44.25mm).


----------



## took

Guest speaker









Time is a gift...


----------



## Sodafarl

This is me


----------



## Kyro840

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Coletrain182

Me and my better half at the lake house







Mini-me 3







Mini-me 1 and 2







My niece







Sunday Funday at the beach house

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Delmarco

Have not really posted in the Omega section much but I have put in a lot of work (reviews, buying guides, etc...) over the last decade in the Citizen, Seiko and Casio sub forums!

Now that I have my grail watch (Speedmaster Automatic Triple Date Mark 40 3520.5000) I'm content with just reading and seeing what others are up to. 

However after a bit of research on my watch I am inclined to do a write up or video review on this watch. 

Here are some pics with me, my dream watch and yeah those awesome people are my family. 

Thanks.


----------



## took

SMP at the Florida Gator football game!









Time is a gift...


----------



## OmegaSMPMan

This is me lowering the tone of this thread!


----------



## ProvincialGentry




----------



## AbsoluteMustard




----------



## Kitsune




----------



## JD10

New speedy I picked up.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex

BA on croc...


----------



## NMGE17

Just a reminder the clue is in the thread title - this thread is for photos of the members themselves not their watches.

Nigel


----------



## blueoracle

Just a newbie and his Globemaster


----------



## Dougiebaby




----------



## SaMaster14

Decided to have some fun at my "pregame" for our final law school "barristers ball"










And my actual face:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## malern

Was in Vegas this weekend and visited the Patek Philippe boutique (while wearing a SubND).










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## david9999

SaMaster14 said:


> Decided to have some fun at my "pregame" for our final law school "barristers ball"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my actual face:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Great photo, who's the blonde behind you?


----------



## SaMaster14

david9999 said:


> Great photo, who's the blonde behind you?


Thank you! And a friend in my law school class! Haha  Had about 30+ people in a one-bedroom apartment, but portrait mode prevails

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ross13

Wedding day fun.


----------



## jamesmartin17

Speedy on shell cordovan









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mt_timepieces

Omega planet ocean skyfall edition!









Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## janice&fred

now that the warm weather is here i can get back to playing outside...


----------



## TroyTrojan10

Not my best photo...









Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


----------



## john wilson

NMGE17 said:


> Just a reminder the clue is in the thread title - this thread is for photos of the members themselves not their watches.
> 
> Nigel


Right-on Nigel!


----------



## solesman

About time I added a new photo. The hair is still gone however! :-d

38:21 10k back in June. Finished 34th out of 1500 entrants.









3/4 of the way through the Fan Dance. Run by ex S.A.S guys. Really tough event, but I finished in 3 hours 37 minutes beating the 4 hour gold standard and finished 8th.









Getting my badge from the chief DS at the end.


----------



## Kubricksmind




----------



## iinsic

We certainly can understand when someone accidentally mistakes the intent of this thread. It's another entirely when someone deliberately thumbs their nose at the rest of us. It's not clever; it's puerile. Too bad there's not a "dislike" button.


----------



## imranbecks

Here I am having a slice of my favourite cheesecake :-d


----------



## Fridaysniper

Unfortunately not using my Omega here...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## took

Fam









Time is a gift...


----------



## Fridaysniper

took said:


> SMP at the Florida Gator football game!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time is a gift...


Go Gators! 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Buick

Hi. Photo taken just now in the garden. Hope everyone's keeping well in these strange and stressful times. All the best


----------



## macharle

Just having a good laugh on my wedding day with my Speedmaster.


----------



## macharle

View attachment 15050863


Just having a good laugh on my wedding day with my Speedmaster.


----------



## macharle

Why does it seem like I'm always double posting when I only post once??


----------



## Buchmann69

Been a while since I visited here, so here are some recent pics of some of my favorite things....
 
⚽ 
(~);.. 




































Cheers,
Rob
https://www.instagram.com/buchmann.69/


----------



## cybercat

Better half & me, from late last year...


----------



## solesman

Nice to put a face to the name 



cybercat said:


> Better half & me, from late last year...
> 
> View attachment 15333808


----------



## solesman

Out cycling on Sunday. Beautiful day so we stopped for a quick photo in Denbies vineyard in Dorking.


----------



## bassplayrr

I'm the Neanderthal on the right who kidnapped the beautiful woman on the left.


----------



## Iceter

This is me after I invented the Opti-Grab and struck it rich. But then I lost everything in the class action suit.










I learned one thing in my rags to riches to rags to riches life. I don't care about losing all the money, I just hate losing all the stuff.


----------



## Bradjhomes

solesman said:


> Out cycling on Sunday. Beautiful day so we stopped for a quick photo in Denbies vineyard in Dorking.
> 
> View attachment 15337078


Used to work over the road from there.


----------



## Titan II

bassplayrr said:


> View attachment 15374808
> 
> I'm the Neanderthal on the right who kidnapped the beautiful woman on the left.


At least you're civilized enough to treat her right with a nice bottle of Sauvignon Blanc.

René


----------



## Stoshman

L'chayim!


----------



## Sub4

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

Like most of us here! 



bassplayrr said:


> View attachment 15374808
> 
> I'm the Neanderthal on the right who kidnapped the beautiful woman on the left.


----------



## solesman

Nice part of the world there. Can almost feel like abroad on a hot day. 



Bradjhomes said:


> Used to work over the road from there.


----------



## solesman

A few weeks back on a holiday in Cornwall.


----------



## Titan II

solesman said:


> A few weeks back on a holiday in Cornwall.
> 
> View attachment 15405875


Great shot, Dan!

I love the Randolphs. They suit you to a T.

Best,

René


----------



## solesman

Titan II said:


> Great shot, Dan!
> 
> I love the Randolphs. They suit you to a T.
> 
> Best,
> 
> René


Cheers René!! They're so comfortable to wear with the straight arms with clear rubber. I run in them rather my Oakleys as they're polarized and don't move about on my face at all. Suit any type of outfit too 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

I have some of the matte silver framed aviators from American Optical. I just live them as well.

René


----------



## solesman

Those look very cool. A bit more understated too 



Titan II said:


> View attachment 15405911
> 
> I have some of the matte silver framed aviators from American Optical. I just live them as well.
> 
> René


----------



## Titan II

solesman said:


> Those look very cool. A bit more understated too


Definitely more understated.

I had the same style with gold frames, like yours, but my truck was broken into and all my sunglasses were stolen. 5 pairs in all. Needless to say I was p***** off.

I've replaced these, and a pair of black framed RayBan aviators with green lenses. I'm going to replace the gold framed AOs next.

Hope you had a nice time tonight.

René


----------



## solesman

Titan II said:


> Definitely more understated.
> 
> I had the same style with gold frames, like yours, but my truck was broken into and all my sunglasses were stolen. 5 pairs in all. Needless to say I was p***** off.
> 
> I've replaced these, and a pair of black framed RayBan aviators with green lenses. I'm going to replace the gold framed AOs next.
> 
> Hope you had a nice time tonight.
> 
> René


Damn! 5 pairs!!? I would've been pissed too!!

I'll have to check out American Optical. I need more sunglasses like a hole in the head but they're cheaper than a new watch! 

I had a great time thanks my friend 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JRKane

A big howdy from Thailand!


----------



## snowed_in




----------



## MFoley1956




----------



## Titan II

snowed_in said:


> View attachment 15454865


I see a little bit of Connery in The Hunt For Red October;










Rene


----------



## snowed_in

Titan II said:


> I see a little bit of Connery in The Hunt For Red October;
> 
> View attachment 15457604
> 
> 
> Rene


Now that's a compliment. Must be the Scots-Irish DNA.  I hope to God I age that way.


----------



## Sloopjohnb

I love to cook but it doesn't always have to be an elaborate multi course feast. Here I am making potato fritters for my daughter and gf at her lake house a few weeks ago. We had them with stewed apples. Everything was self-made. A little later we hopped into the lake, and of course the Trilogy SM stayed on the wrist.


----------



## onefishtaco

Feeling cute on a Saturday night, might delete this selfie later idk


----------



## took

Speedy MK40 on the wrist









Time is a gift...


----------



## th6252

it's true, omega owners are more photogenic than rolex owners...


----------



## tbensous




----------



## HiggsBoson

MFoley1956 said:


> View attachment 15457593


It's Steven Spielberg, for me!


----------



## tbensous

I was browsing old holiday photos, and found this one from 2009, already with the PO ! That's the second PO I got - the 45.5 after selling the 42... I still have this one. Time flies... I was young and innocent and at that time I thought I would never have more than one nice watch... fast forward 12 years, I now own 3 Omega, and of course want a fourth one...


----------



## NebraskaZ

Subaru meet, featuring my Black Bay.


----------



## vmgotit

Here's mine with my ex-wife. Vance.


----------



## tbensous

Playing with my new phone.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

tbensous said:


> Playing with my new phone.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You have a nice OMEGA lineup, Thierry.

René


----------



## tbensous

Titan II said:


> You have a nice OMEGA lineup, Thierry.
> 
> René


Thanks René, so do you !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

tbensous said:


> Thanks René, so do you !
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you!??

René


----------



## Iceter

vmgotit said:


> Here's mine with my ex-wife. Vance.


Your ex is named Vance?


----------



## vmgotit

Iceter said:


> Your ex is named Vance?


You did see the period? Haha. Vance.


----------



## Iceter

I have bad eyes, it looked like a comma and I couldn’t resist.


----------



## Dark Overlord

I don't have many pictures of myself that aren't of my wrist...

This one is the only one I could find... wearing my Christopher Ward Trident.


Guess I'll have to thrown an one of my Omegas and have a photoshoot! lol

Here's one of my wife the day she got her Omega Tresor and the day I got my Seamaster Chrono... that was a good day!


She's the one with the red bag, not the one in the red dress.

Here's our wrists....


Have 3 girls none of which I have pics of in my flckr even though my cell phone is loaded with them...?

That's ok they'd probably prefer I didn't share their pics anyway. Older teenage/young adult ladies.

I also have 2 dogs, 3 cats and a bird. Perhaps they will make appearances at a later date?


----------



## Captaingiannis

Vacation at porto katsiki lefkada greece with my aqua terra


----------



## CaffeineHigh

Sodafarl said:


> This is me
> 
> View attachment 13355927
> 
> View attachment 13355929
> 
> View attachment 13355931
> 
> View attachment 13355933


Source on jacket?


----------



## Pete26

Here is my watch









And here is my wife and I two weeks ago at Noosa. I'm wearing the same watch just too self conscious to raise my wrist at the Noosa SLC.








She had this.








and I had this Thai Curry prawns








and a refreshing Peroni the other day.


----------



## busch12

Me and my better half. Every picture I took on this vacation you can read the time on my SMP.


----------



## SSingh1975

Not much ..remote worker since the pandermic started last year but loving every min of it! Perks incl no shaving for days, waking up 5 mins before my morning team huddle, NO COMMUTE, spending more time on watch forums .


----------



## Smithsj716




----------



## WeirdGuy

Deleted.


----------



## Rodentman

The Rodentman with the Easter Bunny...looks like a Tudor GMT in the photo however....


----------



## [email protected] C

My wife and I.....this was pre-SMP 300, but not by much!


----------



## Birddog1

My best gal and me.


----------



## Pete26

Me and my Speedy pro taken today.


----------



## CayoHuesoVespa

I am the one on the right.
dads wearing my timex though.


----------



## elchuckee77

Omega Seamaster









Sent from my SM-G998U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## JDPNY




----------



## sharpq

Sportin’ my newly acquired Speedy “Patch”. Winter beard coming in greyer than last year, though!! 😛


----------



## praporscik73

Na służbie


----------



## chris2611




----------



## Chuck Gladfelter




----------



## gbranton

Me


----------



## tbensous

Got the Seamaster 300M out at the park with the girls to get some fresh air.


----------



## took

With my new leg and the trusted Speedy









Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

took said:


> With my new leg and the trusted Speedy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


Congrats!!🤠👍

Does it need a breaking in period, or is it just plug and play? Carbon fiber? 

And what new toys does your little feller have??

René


----------



## took

It's all carbon fiber, this foot doesn't need to be plugged in but I did have the Ottobock Empower which was pretty awesome and did need charging. Now I use the OSSUR Pro Flex which allows me to walk around normal, and jog without needing to switch feet. I have a Versa Foot 2 on order for working out which is an absolute beast of a foot setup! (Below is the VF2 that's coming in shortly)









Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rodentman

Smooth. I am a bk but Medicare won't pop for something like that.


----------



## Titan II

took said:


> It's all carbon fiber, this foot doesn't need to be plugged in but I did have the Ottobock Empower which was pretty awesome and did need charging. Now I use the OSSUR Pro Flex which allows me to walk around normal, and jog without needing to switch feet. I have a Versa Foot 2 on order for working out which is an absolute beast of a foot setup! (Below is the VF2 that's coming in shortly)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


Wow!! That's impressive!! Things sure have come a long way when it comes to prosthetics.

Btw, when I asked about the toys I was referring to your son.😄

René


----------



## took

Titan II said:


> Wow!! That's impressive!! Things sure have come a long way when it comes to prosthetics.
> 
> Btw, when I asked about the toys I was referring to your son.
> 
> René


 in that case Little Taco has way too many toys!!!

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## took

Rodentman said:


> Smooth. I am a bk but Medicare won't pop for something like that.


I have heard nightmare stories from those with private sector insurance, or medicare. I lost mine from a military injury so the VA has taken exceptionally good care of me.

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## camb66

Me and my gorgeous wife who is pretty good at buying me watches!


----------



## tbensous

camb66 said:


> Me and my gorgeous wife who is pretty good at buying me watches!
> 
> View attachment 16565945


Don't let her go !


----------



## Sugman

took said:


> It's all carbon fiber, this foot doesn't need to be plugged in but I did have the Ottobock Empower which was pretty awesome and did need charging. Now I use the OSSUR Pro Flex which allows me to walk around normal, and jog without needing to switch feet. I have a Versa Foot 2 on order for working out which is an absolute beast of a foot setup! (Below is the VF2 that's coming in shortly)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


Looks like an amazing piece of engineering...


----------



## Gil80

My better half and me at the Omega Headquarter at Biel. If you ever have the chance you should visit the museum!


----------



## shane.shepherd

Me and gf in Kyiv, Ukraine and then moving to Warsaw, Poland after the war, with my trusty 3861 speedy by myside always.


----------



## deepsea03

wife and I at the Elvis Chapel in Las Vegas....










Looking at Omegas in NYC










Boutique Event - 2nd from the right










and finally just relaxing in the back yard


----------



## Rolex John




----------



## Bsw_sc

I don't always dress this way, sometimes I wear jeans ..... My children and I last weekend at the beach


----------



## MrDisco99

Oh why not…


----------



## watchmetoo

This face?


----------



## mapf2000

Nothing like new arrival 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mapf2000

Rolex John said:


> View attachment 16680311
> 
> 
> View attachment 16680312


Color combo


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bassplayrr

I thought sports cars and watch collecting were expensive hobbies… and then my wife discovered Disney. We’re now going to Disney World 8-10 times a year… and we live in Dallas. Happy wife, happy life! I still sneak watches into the equation though.


----------



## 03hemi

Okay, just one.
Arrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Titan II

03hemi said:


> Okay, just one.
> Arrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
> View attachment 16930161


Dude!!! Your eye!?!?!?!?

Rene


----------



## Sugman

Don't say anything mean...I just might hear you...


----------



## 03hemi

Me too, be nice.


----------



## Dirty John

took said:


> I have heard nightmare stories from those with private sector insurance, or medicare. I lost mine from a military injury so the VA has taken exceptionally good care of me.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


Respect 🇺🇲


----------



## Tomc1944




----------



## RoseQueen

AI rendering of me, but looks close enough


----------



## Titan II




----------



## Pastor Chris

Me on a Sunday morning.


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Donerix




----------



## Russ1965




----------

